# Memebox: Product reviews



## Taleez (May 4, 2014)

We all get so excited to see what products are in all these boxes, but once they arrive there is not a lot of talk about how the products faired. I would really like to get more information about the products that were hits and misses for you all and why. This way we can better order boxes and if there was an amazing product, maybe we can hunt it down ourselves on eBay. The only product I have really heard any reviews on is the Bounce Cheese cream.

Once I get my boxes (should be some waiting for me in my post office when I get back from vacation) I will post some reviews of the products.


----------



## Bunbunny (May 4, 2014)

One sentence reviews (gotta keep the full reviews for the blog, ya know?):

Luckybox #1

*CNP Laboratory Cleansing Perfecta*: plain old cleanser, not great for my eye makeup -- eh.

*Nuganic Customize Pore Control Essence*: too much alcohol, too drying, did not work on cystic acne -- no thanks.

*Danahan Bon Yeon Jin Essence*: I've only got two under eye wrinkles, and I can't tell if this did anything at all -- not sure?

*Mamonde First Energy Serum*: nice pseudo-toner, no real difference in skin though -- do enjoy, not crazy over it.

*SEP Face Lifting Mask*: super pretty, quite comfortable, nicely hydrating, but don't need lifting effects -- still nice!

*Tonymoly Delight Tony Tint Red*: super cute heart packaging, tiny sample but lasts well, cute colour, quite drying -- still love it.

*Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream*: intriguing texture, very smooth, super hydrating, leaves skin very soft, but VERY sticky and never soaks in all the way -- still a favourite, though.

Superbox #3 Hydration Box

*DKDN Real Lucent Super Aquasis Moisture Cream*: very liquidy, soaks in quick but leaves dewiness/a bit sticky, less moisturizing than cheese cream, clumps up if you use too much and rub your face -- still quite nice.

*LJH Dr.'s Care Vita Propolis Ampoule*: great ingredients, nothing toxic, propolis hasn't been scientifically proven to help skin yet but can't hurt, included vitamin extracts will help nonetheless -- no effect on my skin but maybe on others?

*PUREPLUS Hand Cream - Rose*: comes out thick, spreads nicely, strong rose scent, nicely hydrating, soaks in quick -- leaves skin not slippery, but still oily so beware when touching phones afterward!

*JN Neoteric Mandarine Energy Facial Oil*: watch out for sun exposure (citrus oil, after all), WONDERFULLY hydrating, soaks in pretty quick -- I love this.

*MAGITREE The Mist*: mostly grapefruit extract so watch for sun exposure, I hate the smell of this so much (I don't like grapefruit) so I've got it up for swaps.

THEFACESHOP Superbox

*Lovely ME:EX Lip Tint Stick SPF 13 - Sweet Cherry*: OK moisturizer, subtle pigment that needs to be built up but then leaves lips buried under product -- best used over a lip stain throughout the day to stay vibrant.

*Cherry-Cherry Lips Modelling Gel Patc**h*: ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, it was OK but nothing special. 

*Clean Face oil-Free BB Cream*: grapefruit extract, seems to be almost grey?, for some reason hard to spread on my face, got to try again using different moisturizers underneath -- initial opinion negative.

*Face it Nails Holiday Love Edition*: why am I getting holiday colours in February? (didn't use these yet) 

*Hyaluronic Acid Essential Mask Sheet*: lots of alcohol in this -- so quite drying; obviously was effective in reducing oil and blemishes but at what cost to my skin?

*Lovely ME:EX Pastel Cushion Blusher - Peach Cushion*: cute packaging, subtle colour, good for my skin colour.

*Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream*: super fragrant, average moisturizer -- nothing special.

*Lovely ME:EX You &amp; Eyes - Sand Brown*: very sparkly, only used once but it was cute?


----------



## Luxx22 (May 4, 2014)

*MEMEBOX #7*

- *Dr G BIO RTx Mentor Cream #5*

*Pros:* Its a very greater moisturizer, it leaves my skin glowing and soft. (Love it)

*Cons* - The packaging can be prettier?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- *A:t Fox Jasoyup Herb Tea Makeup Kit*

*Pros: *Very nice neutral colors, my fav is the charcoal liner, its not to dark and not too light.

*Cons: *The other two pencils don't glide on as nice, they actually leave behind bits and pieces, not great quality. The lip pencil is very subtle, not much pigmentation.

*MEMEBOX 8#*

-* Heart Face Ultra care sleeping pack *

*Pros: *Very Nice moisturizer and it does minimize pores, I've seen a huge difference in just 3 nights/ smoother complexion.

*Cons:* It feels like someone put glue on you're face when you first wake up.

*MEMEBOX SUPER BOX - The Face Shop*

-*Rice Ceramide Moisture Cream*

*Pros -* It leaves my skin nice and soft, and it works like a charm, huge difference in my skin, more glowing.

*Cons *- Packaging can be prettier as well?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*MEMEBOX LB#1 RESTOCKED*

- *SEP face lifting mask*

*Pros:* The packing and the mask is sooo nice!! The lace effect is so cute! It hydrates very well when on.

*Cons:* It was very sticky for a few hours after I took off the mask. The mask actually ripped when I tried to put it on.

- *Bounce Cheese Cream*

*Pros: * One of the best moisturizer creams, it really makes my skin look better, and it feels good when on.

*Cons:* None.

That's all Ive tried so far!!!! My reviews may not be well in depth, but it's 2am and I'm half asleep so I will keep it simple and plain. Forgive me lol


----------



## Bleu Rouxroux (May 4, 2014)

I've only received LB#3, and have tried just one product so far  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've mentioned it elsewhere, but I'll say it again.

*LB #3*

Lanoa soap

I don't think too many people like using bar soap (is it passe? lol). But if you have oily acne-prone skin I would highly recommend giving this a try. It contains sulfur, so be prepared for the smell--it lasts for a bit on the skin after rinsing. The bar is slightly soft and moist when you take it out of the box and stays that way. Don't run it directly under water because it will become soggy mush that never dries. I recommend slightly wetting hands and rubbing the soap to lather up. I leave it on my face for about a minute, then wash. It provides a nice lather and rinses cleanly. Sulfur can be drying, but my skin doesn't feel uncomfortable even though I use this 2x a day.


----------



## justamerelurker (May 4, 2014)

Yay i love the idea of this topic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Memebox by Banila co.*

1. *Banila Co. Friday Night 3D Highlighter** - *A *very* silvery highlight, almost white. I don't think i'll ever use this as a highlighter, maybe as an eyeshadow. Powder itself is smooth and soft, pigment is alright, definitely buildable. 

2. *Banila Co. Marbling Shadow in Gold Brown - *Packaging reminds me of mac, but it's significantly bigger! The product itself is an okay product. *Color wise* it's a pretty metallic gold/bronze shadow with shimmer. *Formula wise*, kinda dry, not super pigmented. 

3.* Banila Co. The Great Love Extra Bold Eyeliner in Brown -** **I love this product a lot*! Been using this, on days where i feel like doing a little more on my eyes, ever since i got it. It glides on really smoothly, pigmented, creamy. The smudger makes it really easy to create a really soft smokey eye as well. It smudges the shadow kind of unevenly but just keep blending it out and building the color for the perfect day time smokey eye.

4. *Banila Co. Intense Care Moisture Balm SPF 13 in Soft Peach - *No surprise here, *it's just one of those lightly tinted lip balms*. Doesn't last very long, the color is very faint and doesn't show up that much on my pigmented lips. I like that it has SPF 13 though, just a little extra something.

5. *Banila Co. CC Set - Haven't got to play around with it yet.*


----------



## Luxx22 (May 4, 2014)

justamerelurker said:


> Yay i love the idea of this topic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> *Memebox by Banila co.*
> 
> ...


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They actually have the great love liner in the box??!! Omy I've been looking everywhere for that liner!


----------



## raindrop (May 4, 2014)

Thank you for starting this topic!  I was just thinking the same thing - there are a million blogs that do memebox unboxings and/or first impressions, but few that do real reviews.

I'll talk about a few of my favs.

*LJH Tea Tree 90 Essence - Luckybox #2*

I don't really have dry *or *oily skin.  But, if I use too many products for oily skin, I tend to break out with those really painful under the skin blemishes.  If I use too many moisturizing products, I get whiteheads.  I love this product because it's a great balancing treatment.  I tend to use it first, and then top it with more moisturizing products.  I haven't had a single blemish since I started using the full Korean skincare regime.  Of course, I can't attribute that entire to this product, since I am using lots of others.  A big plus is that I only need 2.5 drops to cover my entire face and under the chin area, so this generous sample size will last me forever.

*Heart Face Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack - Luckybox #3*

I've read a lot of first impressions of this product, and I have to say, I've had a very different experience than most. I saw some say it was super drying and others say that it stayed tacky all night.  Maybe I use it differently - I use this as my last step so I find it does a great job of helping all my products sink in and retain moisture.  I also don't use a ton of the product - I imagine the sample size will last me about 5-6 months. Perhaps this is why I don't find it sticky.  I wake up with wonderfully soft skin when I use it.

*Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum - Luckybox #2*

Eye creams are tough because I really want instant results.  However, after using this product for about a month, morning and night, I have seen a reduction in darkness under my eyes.  I would also say that my fine lines are slightly less noticeable.  I'd say that's a win considering most eye creams do nothing.

*LUNA Wonder Essential BB Foundation Nudy Beige - Memebox #9*

Oh man, I love this BB cream.  It's a perfect match for my skin, great medium buildable coverage and blends easily.  Plus, SPF! I wish it were easier to find online to buy. If anyone has this and it's not a match, please let me know - I want it!


----------



## Taleez (May 4, 2014)

You are welcome! I figured we should talk about what we liked not just what we got. I can't wait to get mine to try. I will be getting the Tea Tree Essence, the night cream, and the eye cream. Good to hear good reviews about them. I was hopeful


----------



## monkeyx3 (May 4, 2014)

*Dreams Come True Bounce Cheese Cream* (Luckybox #1/Luckybox #5 - coming soon)

I use this cream as my night cream and I love how soft it makes my face feel. I would wake up in the morning, and my face is so soft and smooth. I can see why so many people love this. It has a slight pleasant smell. For someone with sensitive skin, it hasn't made my skin break out or anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*MAX Clinic Caviar Massage Oil Form* (memebox #8)

This is my HG for oil cleaning. A little goes a long~~~~ way. I only use about 1.5 - 2 pumps and this thing expands(?) once in contact with water. It makes my skin feel so soft and smooth and CLEAN after using it. I use it 2 times a day, once morning and once night time because I have oily, sensitive skin so skin gotta be clean before and after bed. I think this is one of the best full size cleanser Memebox has ever given out and considering it's about $73 for a full size, it's a steal.

*Nuganic Customize Pore Control Essence* (memebox #5/Luckybox #1)

This is okay. I didn't notice any pore reducers or anything. I feel like it's just another one of those so-called pore controler. It's a pretty decent size. Probably only take like a year to use it up as I only need about 2 pumps and since I got 2 of them..yeah.

*Tea Tree 90 Essence* (Luckybox #2/Luckybox #4/Luckybox #5 - coming soon)

Love this! I use it right after my toner and it has yet to break me out or anything. It's actually make my skin softer. use this twice a day.

*Nuganic Customize Sun Block fresh* (Luckybox #2)

 

I like how it has an SPF 50. It's pretty easy to blend into your skin and doesn't leave like the white/gray cast as other sunscreen does. Only down size is that my tube, at least, didn't have much product inside. I felt like it was only half, maybe less, full. Probably got a bad one of something, IDK.

*Sella Natural Cleansing Bar* (Luckybox #5)

Another one of that I love. I'm not the type that use bar as my method of cleansing as it can dry your skin out horribly. But this one my friend, does the opposite. My skin does not feel dry or flaky or anything, My skin felt smooth and clean. And I notice that it made a few of my soon to be pimple disappear. It lathers really good once in contact with water. been using it about 5 times now, and it's still in good shape. It has a weird smell. Nothing too over the top, but it's weird. Not sure how to describe it.

*Bio-RTx Mentor Cream #3 for OILY skin* (Luckybox #2)

Only used this cream about 3 times and can't really tell much yet. But from what I've experience, it's not bad. It definitely control my oil (not much but pretty decent) and is moisturizing enough. It's in a small jar but a little goes a long way.

*Dr,Jart+ V7 Eye Serum* (Luckybox #2/Luckybox #2)

Well, first off, I don't have any wrinkle or fine lines or anything at/near my eye, but it doesn't mean I can't start prevention early right? So far, I don't notice any difference or anything, but it is pretty moisturizing when using. Maybe I should give it to my mom and have her be my tester.

*Nots 28 Remedy Acne Pore Deep Cleanser* (Luckybox #1)

This has got to be my favorite cleanser beside the Caviar Cleanser. A little goes a long way. Since using, I notice I don't break out as much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A good sign right? It also makes my skin feel so clean and soft. I tend to use this with the Caviar Cleanser alot, and the duo makes me feel like I'm in heaven..or rather my skin in heaven! I need more of this. Where can I get it?

*Espoir Lip Gloss - Magic Hour* (memebox #5/Luckybox #2)

It's a nice lip gloss color. KInda nudeish with a hint of purple(?) in it. IDK how to describe the color, but it's a nice "natural/nude" color. it's not sticky and glides on the lips pretty nicely. A little goes a long way with this also as if you put a whole bunch on your lips, you gonna look...very glossy. LOL

*Derm:B Daily Lotion* (memebox #5/Luckybox #3)

I love this lotion (for the hands and body). It's very very moisturizing and smell oh so nice. I would definitely not use this on the face as it will clog your pores and it is pretty heavy. I'm glad I got a second one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Aromatica tasteless Aroma Therapy Roll On* (memebox #5)

Uh...I don't hate this, but I don't like it either. It has an incense kind of smell. Not sure what else to say. 

*Secret Key Snow White Cream* (memebox #8)

It's a nice whitening cream. My face does look brighter when I wake up after using it at night. I use this under a night cream. Again, a little goes a long way for this. Don't make a mistake of using too much on the face because then you gotta spread it down to your neck and chest.

*Heartface Ultra Pore Care Sleeping Pack* (memebox #8/Luckybox #3/Luckybox #4)

I only used this once and let me tell you, a part of my face felt hot almost like burning like feel. I had to wash it off immediately as it was starting to itch also. I'm not sure if I'm allergic to an ingredient in it or my face wasn't liking it much, but I haven't use it since then. I'll try again, but lets hope my face doesn't react to it.

*Glory Nail Vegan Lacquer* (Luckybox #1)

This nail polish has a shimmery effect to it. Nothing over the top and it's pretty nice. I got a darkish burgundy-ish color..almost like brown, but not quite. It's doesn't look good on my skin tone though.

There is still alot more that I have yet to use (and more boxes are coming in). Too much products...not enough face to plaster them all on. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## LadyManah (May 5, 2014)

*Drww Mix and Match - Superbox #5*I love this palette! The colors are so cute, pretty and fresh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They work well for both lips and cheeks. When I used it on my cheeks, in blended super easily and they were all perfect colors. They are kind of staining, so I'd imagine they'd last quite a while. On my lips, they are just as cute! But, they are super drying on the lips. I noticed that it really made dry areas and flakes show up, so I'm going to need to try to heal my lips up (so hard, my lips are in horrible shape...) They stain the lips. I had to rub it off for awhile, but it didn't take off all the color, which is a good thing! It means I won't have to re-apply lip products, aside from lip balm. I do recommend using lip balm with it on your lips because of it bring really drying. Think of it being similar to the Benefit tints for drying lips out.

Other than that, I friggin LOVE this palette. I'm going to use it to death. XD

*Macqueen "Loving you Glow Tint"*This is pretty much just a dupe for Dior Glow balm. I already have the Dior version, but was looking forward to getting something similar. I actually like the Macqueen version more because it is more moisturizing. I'm not sure the color is quite as good, but it is still nice. I need all the moisture I can get, so the Macqueen version wins for me!


----------



## Luxx22 (May 6, 2014)

Ok, im seriously getting tired of the same nail polish color (the vegan one, I have two same color) and always Lip balm, no color to ANY of them even different brands, there all sheer. ughh. I have 5 lipbalms all sheer, and one or two tints (red)


----------



## veritazy (May 6, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ok, im seriously getting tired of the same nail polish color (the vegan one, I have two same color) and always Lip balm, no color to ANY of them even different brands, there all sheer. ughh


Thank you! I was hoping they include more BB/CC creams/ cushions since Koreans are huge on that. Even if the color doesn't match, we can still mix it to our foundations etc. Also curious about multi creams.

About the lip products, the only pigmented one I received is tony moly's lip tint. And its a teeny sample thing. I am looking for lip lacquers or milk tints! I hope they will include it in the next boxes...


----------



## raindrop (May 6, 2014)

That's so weird - I've received two lip products and no nail polish and both lip products were very nicely pigmented (ellegirl you say tint and the espoir gloss)


----------



## raindrop (May 6, 2014)

In fact, I've only gotten a few repeats and they were products I was thrilled to have a backup of (Dr Jart eye cream, tea tree essence and the Heart face pore sleep pack). Maybe I've just been really lucky.  And knock on wood - they haven't put that awful foam "dry" shampoo I read so many reviews about in any of my boxes.  At least they aren't trying to pass off the products that everyone seems to have hated as luckybox 'favorites'.


----------



## monkeyx3 (May 6, 2014)

Well I tried using the Heart Face Sleeping Pack again last night.. and my face does not like it. I actually broke out from it. I gave one to my sister to use. Now I have 2... probably gonna give it to someone or so.


----------



## raindrop (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone tried the TROY AREUKE A.G.T. Hydro Gel? I'm getting it in Nakedbox 9, and I'm wondering what people think of it. It doesn't look like it was in a previous box though, so maybe it's a little less likely that someone here has used it...


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

The Missha Box - Signature BB cream is to beige for me as well as the Hanskin Ampoule bb cream from Memebox Global #10 all of the bb creams in every box Ive received are all beige, a very pink undertone, I have a yellow undertone... so it makes my face look red when I wear it, very unfortunate... Its very hard for me to find bb creams and foundation to match my skin tone..


----------



## LiLy07 (May 21, 2014)

thanks for the reviews. Sorry to hear that none of the BB cream matches ur tone. One day you'll find ur HG.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Taleez (May 21, 2014)

Have you tried the Dr. G. Bing Bling cream??? It has  Avery light colouring and I am in love. Thinking about buying the new naked box just so I can get a backup.


----------



## Luxx22 (May 21, 2014)

Taleez said:


> Have you tried the Dr. G. Bing Bling cream??? It has  Avery light colouring and I am in love. Thinking about buying the new naked box just so I can get a backup.


Yea I got that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't tried it yet though , maybe Ill do that tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ty for reminding me about it, just goes to show how many products we get from Memebox, can't keep track


----------



## Bunbunny (May 21, 2014)

I just tried the Bling Bling cream today, I'm not sure what it was but it just didn't work out for me. I couldn't really tell if it was yellow or pink undertones -- it looked yellow going on but when I went out in the light it seemed pinkish? I think because of the tiny bit of shimmer they have in it. Overall it was too pale for me, though.

If you've got the teeny Miguhara BP cream samples from Memebox 2 or Luckybox 4, try that out, too! They apply like a dream. Very powdery (might be a good or bad thing depending on your makeup routine). Super light coverage, though (again, might be a good or bad thing).


----------



## goldendarter (May 21, 2014)

So I've been using the Recipe cleaners from the sampler pack, and I can't say that I like them. Once I get past how insanely cute they are, the products themselves are just meh. The Green Tea one dried out my face so much that I felt like I needed to slap on a moisturizer immediately after using it. The Adley one was ok, though still a bit drying. The Lemon smells like I am rubbing PineSol all over my face, ha! The lemon smell is super strong, and I'm not a big lemon fan in the first place. So sad that I didn't like them more. 

On the other hand, I LOVE the Zivon Plu body scrub from the Hair &amp; Body box! LOOOOOOOVE! It's the perfect amount of grit for me, and the smell is wonderful! Too bad I can't find it online anywhere except for buying a lot of 6 of them for $70. 

I also really liked the SEP face mask. The felt really good on, and I loved how it was split into two so it actually fit on my face, as opposed to most other masks that I have to move into awkward positions to make it work. Yet another product I can't find to buy though! Anyone else had any luck with that? I actually can't really find any of their products at all...


----------



## Animezing (May 21, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> So I've been using the Recipe cleaners from the sampler pack, and I can't say that I like them. Once I get past how insanely cute they are, the products themselves are just meh. The Green Tea one dried out my face so much that I felt like I needed to slap on a moisturizer immediately after using it. The Adley one was ok, though still a bit drying. The Lemon smells like I am rubbing PineSol all over my face, ha! The lemon smell is super strong, and I'm not a big lemon fan in the first place. So sad that I didn't like them more.
> 
> On the other hand, I LOVE the Zivon Plu body scrub from the Hair &amp; Body box! LOOOOOOOVE! It's the perfect amount of grit for me, and the smell is wonderful! Too bad I can't find it online anywhere except for buying a lot of 6 of them for $70.
> 
> I also really liked the SEP face mask. The felt really good on, and I loved how it was split into two so it actually fit on my face, as opposed to most other masks that I have to move into awkward positions to make it work. Yet another product I can't find to buy though! Anyone else had any luck with that? I actually can't really find any of their products at all...


I know what you mean *sighs* I love the Psy masks we received in box 8 and would love to purchase it in bulk, but I could only find it for sale in singles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have you tried looking on Ebay? I just did a quick search for the two products you're interested in and found them. Both are from sellers located in South Korea that offer free shipping &amp; samples. The SEP mask was 16.99 for 4 &amp; the Zivon Plu body scrub (purple version) was $12.98 for 200g. I would post the links, but I think it might be against the rules. So if you can't find them then I could always PM you the links. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## goldendarter (May 22, 2014)

Animezing said:


> I know what you mean *sighs* I love the Psy masks we received in box 8 and would love to purchase it in bulk, but I could only find it for sale in singles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Have you tried looking on Ebay? I just did a quick search for the two products you're interested in and found them. Both are from sellers located in South Korea that offer free shipping &amp; samples. The SEP mask was 16.99 for 4 &amp; the Zivon Plu body scrub (purple version) was $12.98 for 200g. I would post the links, but I think it might be against the rules. So if you can't find them then I could always PM you the links. :smilehappyyes:


I had looked on ebay for the scrub, but I can't help but wonder if the purple one has the same smell? I might just get it anyway and check it out. And I hadn't looked for the masks, but thanks for the heads up! Doesn't look like they have any other kinds of masks except for that "lifting" one which is what I was hoping for. I'll have to remember to check ebay out first when I'm looking to re-buy meme items!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

I recently came across this Pore Beauty Nose Pack by Skinmiso (it was inside my Memebox Superbox #11: Before Special Day), and it really is OUR HOLY GRAIL PRODUCT!!! It is a 3-step pore care for those who are struggling with excess sebum and blackheads around the nose.






*Inside The Box:*
4 x Step 1 Mask: Blackhead &amp; Whitehead Removal Mask
4 x Step 2 Mask : Pore Tightening &amp; Soothing Mask
1 x Step 3: Silky Essence 15ml

Unlike other nose packs, this is not the type that sticks onto your nose and you have to painfully peel off afterwards!






*How To Use:*
_Use on a cleansed face._
_Place the Step 1 Mask onto your nose and wait for 10-15 minutes. The mask will give you a cool and refreshing sensation, and it will open up your pores to make the impurities come out easier._

_The Step 1 Mask is enriched with various plant extracts to help open up pores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_
_Can you see how it is big enough to even fit on a man's nose?! That's awesome!_





_Remove the Step 1 Mask after 10-15 minutes, and you will see the excess sebum and blackheads gushing out of the enlarged pores!_
_I was really shocked to see how much of the excess sebum/blackheads that had already floated to the surface of the skin!!!_





_Gently remove the visible blackheads, whiteheads, or any other impurities clogging your pores using a blackhead extractor. Do the probing in quick motions and avoid harsh dragging or scraping across the skin._
_Hubby wasn't very pleased with this step, as it was quite painful, but it wasn't as bad when I changed to use my blackhead extractor instead of his one - the shape matters! The blackheads were also very easy to extract, as they had all floated to the surface of the skin after applying the Step 1 Mask!_
 





_Place the Step 2 Nose Mask onto your nose area as you did with the first mask. This Mask will help soothe and tighten up your already enlarged pores. Wait for another 10-15 minutes._

_The Step 2 Mask is made from witch hazel extracts, and helps to tighten, soothe, and moisturise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_






_Remove the Mask after 10-15 minutes, and you will see that the pores are tightened already! Massage in the remaining essence into the nose, then rub a tiny bit of the Silky Essence over your nose for a silky-matte finish!_

_The Silky Essence will finish off the process by controlling sebum and oil levels of your skin!_




It took us around 30 minutes to finish using the 3-step process, and by the time we finished, hubby was already feeling very sleepy! The good news is, he has a cleaner nose now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Before using the pack, I also made hubby use the Multiberry Yogurt Peeling Gel by Laneige, so that it would "soften" his skin and make the pore extracting process easier. I also applied toner to his face before applying the Silky Essence, then I applied his usual essence, serum, and lotion to his face afterwards.

We were very pleased with this product, and we are thinking of repurchasing it already!!! I did a search online, and saw them retailing for approx. US$20.99 for a 10-week pack (I was only give a 4-week pack inside my Memebox).

*Has anyone else tried this product before?*


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

@@eugiegenie great review! Your husband is wonderful for being your test subject, too!! lol


I just got my first box yesterday, so I don't have any major reviews yet. I would like to try the products for about a week and then state my results. I will say that my initial reaction on 3 products are positive - the O&amp; SoapBerry Cleanser, Dream cream and the Tea Tree essence (all from luckybox 5)

Those 3 could have the potential to be fixtures in my makeup arsenal!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@eugiegenie great review! Your husband is wonderful for being your test subject, too!! lol
> 
> I just got my first box yesterday, so I don't have any major reviews yet. I would like to try the products for about a week and then state my results. I will say that my initial reaction on 3 products are positive - the O&amp; SoapBerry Cleanser, Dream cream and the Tea Tree essence (all from luckybox 5)
> 
> Those 3 could have the potential to be fixtures in my makeup arsenal!


I love the cleanser!!! I wasn't that excited about it until I actually tried it!!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 1, 2014)

@@eugiegenie Great review! Maybe I should get that for my fiance. I know this sounds awful but his blackheads just bug me LOL. He obviously doesn't care about skincare &amp; stuff so I try to get him to do pore strips sometimes.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 1, 2014)

@@eugiegenie fabulous review!! I kinda desperately want those nose packs now, maybe I'll stalk some people's trade lists when #11 starts rolling in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Personally, I love the dream cream. It's soo weird and wonderful!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 1, 2014)

Bunbunny said:


> I just tried the Bling Bling cream today, I'm not sure what it was but it just didn't work out for me. I couldn't really tell if it was yellow or pink undertones -- it looked yellow going on but when I went out in the light it seemed pinkish? I think because of the tiny bit of shimmer they have in it. Overall it was too pale for me, though.
> 
> If you've got the teeny Miguhara BP cream samples from Memebox 2 or Luckybox 4, try that out, too! They apply like a dream. Very powdery (might be a good or bad thing depending on your makeup routine). Super light coverage, though (again, might be a good or bad thing).


I tried the Bling Bling Cream yesterday and I couldn't get it to work for my skintone either.. granted, I have golden/olivey undertones and am not exactly fair-skinned, but I thought I could at least kind of use it :/ I ended up darkening it up with my tanned-summer BB cream and kind of got it to blend in so I didn't look like a ghost.  I also just felt like it was counteracting my undertones and wasn't working.  So sad.  I may try a 50/50 mix of that and my dark BB cream to see if I can get it to work better, but I'm thinking probably not :/  Glad to know I'm not the only one though!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

Sheeeeeelby said:


> @@eugiegenie Great review! Maybe I should get that for my fiance. I know this sounds awful but his blackheads just bug me LOL. He obviously doesn't care about skincare &amp; stuff so I try to get him to do pore strips sometimes.





rachelshine said:


> @@eugiegenie fabulous review!! I kinda desperately want those nose packs now, maybe I'll stalk some people's trade lists when #11 starts rolling in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Personally, I love the dream cream. It's soo weird and wonderful!!!





biancardi said:


> @@eugiegenie great review! Your husband is wonderful for being your test subject, too!! lol
> 
> I just got my first box yesterday, so I don't have any major reviews yet. I would like to try the products for about a week and then state my results. I will say that my initial reaction on 3 products are positive - the O&amp; SoapBerry Cleanser, Dream cream and the Tea Tree essence (all from luckybox 5)
> 
> Those 3 could have the potential to be fixtures in my makeup arsenal!


I'm actually thinking, since hubby didn't really like the way I extracted his blackheads using the pore extracting stick...maybe applying the Step 1 mask, I could use a pore strip to help remove the blackheads instead..and then followed by the Step 2 mask and the Step 3 essence. Do you guys think it would work? Let me try next time, and I'll let you guys know   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@eugiegenie fabulous review!! I kinda desperately want those nose packs now, maybe I'll stalk some people's trade lists when #11 starts rolling in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Personally, I love the dream cream*. It's soo weird and wonderful!!!*


great!  now I am humming "bennie and the jets"  lol


Hey kids, shake it loose together

The spotlight's hittin' something

That's been known to change the weather

We'll kill the fatted calf tonight

So stick around

You're gonna hear electric music

Solid walls of sound

Say, Candy and Ronnie, have you seen them yet, woo

But they're so spaced out, Be-Be-Bennie and the Jets

*Oh but they're weird and wonderful*

Oh Bennie she's really clean

She's got electric boots, a Mohair suit

You know I read it in a magazine, ooh ho

Be-Be-Bennie and the Jets


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

@eugiegenie  before applying the pore strip, I would have him put a hot - well warm-hot - wet towel over his face (like they do in spa's).  That way it will open up his pores before you apply the strip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

let us know how it goes!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 1, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @eugiegenie  before applying the pore strip, I would have him put a hot - well warm-hot - wet towel over his face (like they do in spa's).  That way it will open up his pores before you apply the strip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> let us know how it goes!


hehe that's how we do it normally too, but with the Skinmiso mask, after the first step, all the dirty stuff actually came gushing out to the top of the skin that i could see it with my bare eyes!!! like if i extracted the blackheads from my nose, i think it would still be okay, cos the blackheads were already sitting there on top of the nose...i think it's just men, like women would do anything to make themselves pretty, even if it's painful, but men wouldn't haha!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 1, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> hehe that's how we do it normally too, but with the Skinmiso mask, after the first step, all the dirty stuff actually came gushing out to the top of the skin that i could see it with my bare eyes!!! like if i extracted the blackheads from my nose, i think it would still be okay, cos the blackheads were already sitting there on top of the nose...i think it's just men, like women would do anything to make themselves pretty, even if it's painful, but men wouldn't haha!!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah, they don't pay attention to that stuff unless they are trying to get a date!! lol


----------



## misroule (Jun 6, 2014)

I really like the Illi fresh moisturizer I got in Memebox 11. It's very light, so it's good for summer and it has a really nice citrus scent. I believe Illi is an Amore Pacific brand.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 7, 2014)

That Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum does nothing for me... I dont see any results.. anyone else??


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 7, 2014)

Here are a few reviews of products I really enjoyed and really didn't get on with ( I do have very sensitive skin, so keep that in mind):

*The best:*

*Iope bio conditioning essence*- made by skin super smooth and hydrated. Its honestly a good skin day in a bottle. 

*Zivon plus scrub oriental *- amazing scrub, its really fine so is not abrasive. Moisturising at the same time, smells amazing and even bubbles up when you use it in the shower. 

*Botanical hill boh radiant ampoule essence (cream)*- amazing cream essence, provides perfect even base for make up without silicone. makes skin soft and smooth. 

*Hanskin bb ampoule-* does not react with my skin, glides on smoothly without clinging on to any dry patches. Long wearing and does not make my skin oily. 

*Puerederm exfoliating foot mask*- really really works. made my feet peel like crazy for a week but now Im left with baby smooth feet. 

*Derma b lotion-* amazing for your skin, leaves skin super soft and smells amazing. This lotion converted me into moisturising my body because its so nice. 

*The worst:*

*Goodal repair essential oil*- made me break out like crazy, caused an allergic reaction on my skin where my skin felt like it was burning. Did nothing for my hair either except made it feel really greasy even after washing. 

*Heartface ultra care sleeping pack*- made my skin inflamed and itchy, had to wash off after 10 seconds due to burning sensation. 

*Miguahara bp cream and verikos ultra matte primer*- Whilst temporary effects of silicone filling in my pores were amazing, after a few days my face started to break out like crazy. I guess Im not meant to use silicone based primers. 

*Tonymoly delight lip stain*- dried out my lips so badly that I thought they were going to crack. Im surprised no one has mentioned this before. 

*Illi fresh moisture body lotion*- really drying lotion, the smell of lemon is really really strong.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum does nothing for me... I dont see any results.. anyone else??


I am not sure what results I should be seeing!!  It keeps my skin hydrated under the eyes, but so far, nothing different.  I guess it takes time?




ievutuce said:


> *Tonymoly delight lip stain*- dried out my lips so badly that I thought they were going to crack. Im surprised no one has mentioned this before.


I have a tonymoly lip product from luckybox 5 - it is a stain too. It doesn't dry out my lips and my lips are in pretty good condition, but oh boy - the other day, I looked at my reflection after wearing it an hour or so, and the inner part of my lip was stained, my lip line was stained and the rest had kinda rubbed off!! I was horrified. Perhaps this is why it is good for that gradient lip look and I shouldn't apply it to cover my lips, but just the inner part only.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum does nothing for me... I dont see any results.. anyone else??


i dont believe eye creams do anything...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  reading all night for an exam and the v7 does nothing. I tried it on dry skin patches instead since it has vitamins. better than nothing I guess...


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i dont believe eye creams do anything...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  reading all night for an exam and the v7 does nothing. I tried it on dry skin patches instead since it has vitamins. better than nothing I guess...


http://www.sephora.com/dr-andrew-weil-for-origins-tm-mega-bright-dark-circle-minimizer-P384394

I got a sample of that and it works in seconds! Maybe that's way Im not fond of Dr Jarts V7 lol


----------



## veritazy (Jun 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> http://www.sephora.com/dr-andrew-weil-for-origins-tm-mega-bright-dark-circle-minimizer-P384394
> 
> I got a sample of that and it works in seconds! Maybe that's way Im not fond of Dr Jarts V7 lol


i'll make sure to solicit some samples from the SA when i hit sephora/ douglas in prague..


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 7, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> That Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum does nothing for me... I dont see any results.. anyone else??





veritazy said:


> i dont believe eye creams do anything...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  reading all night for an exam and the v7 does nothing. I tried it on dry skin patches instead since it has vitamins. better than nothing I guess...


i didn't see anything with the V7 either...but i do quite like the wonderuci light light balm...it has kinda helped made my fine lines less obvious   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 7, 2014)

@@eugiegenie thats a bummer.. I thought with all the rave it would have at least done something on someone..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would love to try that wonderuci since I have seen some raves... a little tight on budget lately. hmm..


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 7, 2014)

@@veritazy ahhh you should've bought it during the wonderuci sale!!! they were giving out free full-sized products (the mascara remover) with every purchase!!! i purchased another one during the sale too hehe   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jun 7, 2014)

@@eugiegenie ouchies~ But I didn't need a mascara remover. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wish they gave out points then. We want points! *chants*  :bringiton:   :bringiton:


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> i'll make sure to solicit some samples from the SA when i hit sephora/ douglas in prague..


Its amazing


----------



## goldendarter (Jun 7, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@eugiegenie thats a bummer.. I thought with all the rave it would have at least done something on someone..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would love to try that wonderuci since I have seen some raves... a little tight on budget lately. hmm..


I actually really like the V7 eye cream, but I guess I'm in the minority! I don't have major dark circles, but they are dark enough that I prefer to use concealer than not. But I've found that since using the V7 everyday I sometimes totally forget to use my under eye concealer since they aren't as noticeable. It did take about a month for me to notice that though, and I am sure the results are temporary.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 8, 2014)

goldendarter said:


> I actually really like the V7 eye cream, but I guess I'm in the minority! I don't have major dark circles, but they are dark enough that I prefer to use concealer than not. But I've found that since using the V7 everyday I sometimes totally forget to use my under eye concealer since they aren't as noticeable. It did take about a month for me to notice that though, and I am sure the results are temporary.


I liked this eye cream very much! It kept my skin really bright and moisturized. You have to wait for the effects about 2 or more weeks though, and they're rather temporary. I've started using the eye serum from Memebox #10 and I can't see any wonders so far... But then again, I'll wait some time before I judge.


----------



## Paulina PS (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm in love with Too Cool For School Dinoplatz CC Cream from the last Global! It's so light, it doesn't clog the pores at all but the coverage is still quite good. The color is really light so perfect for me and it doesn't get more yellow with time. I think it's very good for summer - light, not oily but with a good staying power. And looks so natural, too.


----------



## raindrop (Jun 8, 2014)

I actually love the V7 Eye Cream - it has made a huge difference in the dark circles I usual sport.

Other quick review:

*Mool Pool Cleanser* - This stuff is crazy!  I was excited by the weird description that you massage it until the liquid becomes too stiff to massage, but that's not really my experience.  For me, it is more like you put some on your skin and you massage until it feels thin, or like it has almost sunk into your skin.  Then rinse.  This stuff gets off makeup like nobody's business.  I love that I can just rub it on my eyes, and all my eye makeup just rinses right away - no tugging, no scrubbing.  It also leaves my skin feeling nice and soft.  I just wish it was a bigger bottle!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 10, 2014)

I tried the eye cream from my Memebox Global #11 last night and I LOVE IT!!! Would it sound crazy if I said that I realised my dark eye circles were miraculously lighter when I woke up this morning? Not mentioning that I hardly even slept last night &gt;&lt;


----------



## eugiegenie (Jun 10, 2014)

and i also finally reviewed the products inside the luckybox #5 in my spoilers &amp; reviews thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132276-memebox-spoilers-reviews/


----------



## athy (Jun 11, 2014)

Taking a page out of @@eugiegenie's book and linking to my thread where I made a product review video just today!

One sentence review version!

*Secret Key Snow White Cream*: Very effective in lightening your skin in a natural way. I don't think I've seen long term effects though, but the short term use is mainly what I'm after anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Heart Face Ultra Pore Sleeping Pack*: Works as intended for me! After I put it on I don't notice it, and I wake up feeling like my face is so moisturised! I did not experience any of the issues mentioned by others at all

*Max Clinic Caviar Massage Oil*: Very effective in makeup removal. Almost TOO effective. *shiftyeyes* It's very gentle, and leaves the face feeling so fresh and energetic feeling! 

*Miss Korea-U Honey Balm Glow*: TASTES AMAZING. Honestly the only reason I use it. Despite my extended use of the product, I can't say if it actually does what it claims it does. It hasn't had any bad effects?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Cheek Room Lip &amp; Cheek Orange 0*1: I like how it looks on my lips, basically just something I use if I just want my lips to be more colourful without looking like I have makeup on. =D It's very natural looking!


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 26, 2014)

Question:

Has anyone tried the foot peel? I bought it, and I have the "socks" on  my feet right now. I'll report back later.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 27, 2014)

I am dying to try the foot peels. I have 2 foot care boxes coming but may have to order from EBay

My HG discovery. The Hanskin bio cc royal cream or something like that.

Love it so much and it's sooooooooo expensive


----------



## Andi B (Jun 27, 2014)

I have not personally tried any of the foot peels yet, but I bought the Baby Foot brand from Beauty.com for my husband, and he loves them!

It takes at least 5 days for his feet to start peeling, but when they do start, it's crazy how much dead skin comes off! It doesn't remove his worst callouses, but it does help a lot.

That brand I bought is usually $25 per pair, so I'm hoping to find that the ones from memebox work just as well. I should be getting a pair today in Mask Edition #2, so I'll find out soon...although I will probably use this set on myself!


----------



## Robinssa (Jun 27, 2014)

I used the foot mask that just came in Hair and Body 2, and my feet started peeling last night. I've also used the Baby Foot from Beauty.com, but the one I got in Memebox is working just as well and is $9.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

I tried one yesterday but nothing happened so far (had them on for 90 minutes)


----------



## raindrop (Jun 27, 2014)

I tried it!  It took at least 5-6 days for anything to happen, but then it only took about 3 days for my feet to stop peeling.  I thought it was great!  I get exceptionally disgusting feet in the summer because I love to be outside and I wear sandals all the time.  My heels especially get really cracked and filthy.  I wouldn't say that it got rid of 100% of my cracked skin, but it made a HUGE difference.  And now, even weeks later, they still look pretty good (though grass stained) which is surprising considering I haven't changed my habits at all. Two thumbs up!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I tried it!  It took at least 5-6 days for anything to happen, but then it only took about 3 days for my feet to stop peeling.  I thought it was great!  I get exceptionally disgusting feet in the summer because I love to be outside and I wear sandals all the time.  My heels especially get really cracked and filthy.  I wouldn't say that it got rid of 100% of my cracked skin, but it made a HUGE difference.  And now, even weeks later, they still look pretty good (though grass stained) which is surprising considering I haven't changed my habits at all. Two thumbs up!


YEAH I can't wait for soft feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... today was the first day I wore "closed" shoes because it was raining and omg I died, I think I'm gonna stay in doors for 3 days when it happens xhaha


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 27, 2014)

Just a quick head up on the slimming cream in hair and body 2, the label young shocking holijuki cream. It actually burns! Im not sure if this is supposed to be the intended effect...But whatever it is, feels like my body is burning. Not sure I like this sensation much.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jun 27, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Just a quick head up on the slimming cream in hair and body 2, the label young shocking holijuki cream. It actually burns! Im not sure if this is supposed to be the intended effect...But whatever it is, feels like my body is burning. Not sure I like this sensation much.


It's normal, but I don't like the sensation either. That's the reason I stay away from these. High end ones like Clarins, Shiseido etc also burns..:/


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 27, 2014)

The face mask in the Dermco kit broke me out terribly. It didn't sting or anything, was just cold and slimy. I wore it for ten minutes, rinsed, then washed with Cetaphil. The next morning my face was very red and covered in tiny red bumps. It's now 5 days later and my skin is still recovering.


----------



## catyz (Jun 28, 2014)

This might be a stupid question but does the Mermaid Waterproof Gel Eyeliner Set Season 1 &amp; 2 have to be sharpened or is there a twist of some kind? Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

I used my foot peeling last saturday - they look more rough right now - I wonder if they are the verge of peeling.  I guess it does vary per person.


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm trying mine today for the first time!  I hope they work.  The only thing is I didn't realize it would be so time consuming.  I've settled in for a Netflix marathon.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 28, 2014)

I only did mine on Thursday, but I'm ready for them to peel and be fabulous now!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 28, 2014)

Still silky feet (nothing happened yet)


----------



## ievutuce (Jun 28, 2014)

When I did mine last time it took 5 days to work, and peeled for over a week and a half. I guess everyone is different.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 28, 2014)

well, I can see that my toes are trying to peel and the rest of my foot looks really, really rough.  I am sure it is just a matter of time before it just starts coming off.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 28, 2014)

catyz said:


> This might be a stupid question but does the Mermaid Waterproof Gel Eyeliner Set Season 1 &amp; 2 have to be sharpened or is there a twist of some kind? Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sharpened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@catyz


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> well, I can see that my toes are trying to peel and the rest of my foot looks really, really rough.  I am sure it is just a matter of time before it just starts coming off.


It should start peeling soon then.


----------



## Robinssa (Jun 28, 2014)

If you soak your feet, it will help them peel faster.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

AAAAH it happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sooo creepy xD


----------



## Jane George (Jun 29, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Just a quick head up on the slimming cream in hair and body 2, the label young shocking holijuki cream. It actually burns! Im not sure if this is supposed to be the intended effect...But whatever it is, feels like my body is burning. Not sure I like this sensation much.


tbh i might patch test before using this as i react to some creams.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> AAAAH it happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sooo creepy xD


my feet are starting to peel now - not in the dramatic fashion that you see on blogs, but it is happening.  I took a good foot scrub to them this morning and that helped


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my feet are starting to peel now - not in the dramatic fashion that you see on blogs, but it is happening.  I took a good foot scrub to them this morning and that helped


I had the same reaction, I peeled but not crazily.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> my feet are starting to peel now - not in the dramatic fashion that you see on blogs, but it is happening.  I took a good foot scrub to them this morning and that helped


I just let it be for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I just let it be for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


And wear socks, lol


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I just let it be for a while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it has been over a week!! I must have really "horny" feet - lol

I don't wear socks right now - too hot. Perhaps I should, huh?


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it has been over a week!! I must have really "horny" feet - lolI don't wear socks right now - too hot. Perhaps I should, huh?


Either wear the socks or get dead skin everywhere.
Not sure which would be worse this time of year.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 29, 2014)

biancardi said:


> it has been over a week!! I must have really "horny" feet - lol
> 
> I don't wear socks right now - too hot. Perhaps I should, huh?


hahah xD hmm maybe you you should soak them for a while and scrub them again... are make a nice walk outside on bare feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 29, 2014)

I oiled them up and put on some socks. Before I go to bed, I will give them a good scrub. I am in love with Lather's Peppermint &amp; Eucalyptus Pumice foaming foot scrub


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 29, 2014)

Ooh eucalyptus


----------



## catyz (Jun 29, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Sharpened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @@catyz


Thanks LuxxyLuxx!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 29, 2014)

My feet are starting to peel! It's only been 3 days. Nothing dramatic yet, but it's happening.


----------



## flynt (Jun 29, 2014)

I have the footcare box coming and I'm hoping for the peeling mask. But it feels like it'll be forever until I get the box and I don't know for sure if they'll be included and I'm feeling the peer pressure with everyone talking about them sooooo I bought some off amazon anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm getting the etude house ones and I can't wait to try them.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

After the whole peeling process is done, scrub it down to remove the excess "scales" and slab on thick body butter all over your feet. Wear a nice thick pair of cotton socks--- your feet will look amazing in the morning! Tried and tested~

And @@biancardi, I want eucalyptus, mint stuff too! I love them all. Even the color mint. Aww..


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

ugh, my feet are finally peeling!! Note to myself - next time I want to do a foot peeling mask, do it in the fall and winter, where I will wear shoes and socks.

I will have to dig out some closed shoes for this week, because it is disgusting!!

but it is working!! yeah. Just took 9 days to really kick in.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> ugh, my feet are finally peeling!! Note to myself - next time I want to do a foot peeling mask, do it in the fall and winter, where I will wear shoes and socks.I will have to dig out some closed shoes for this week, because it is disgusting!!but it is working!! yeah. Just took 9 days to really kick in.


Lol, told you. Sorry about having to wear socks in the summer though.


----------



## ChullBird (Jun 30, 2014)

Mine are really starting to peel. It's so hard not to pick...and they itch!!


----------



## biancardi (Jun 30, 2014)

why aren't we supposed to pick? My feet are itching too!


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jun 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> why aren't we supposed to pick? My feet are itching too!


Because you can pick off too much skin and that will hurt.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 30, 2014)

@Theblondeangel remember we were talking about the volcanic clay mask? I tried the claypatra from box #12 today. It felt quite good! Almost like the super (innisfree) one with granules for light exfoliation. Unfortunately the tub is so small, its probably only enough for 4-5 uses...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 30, 2014)

Did anyone else buy the Kocostar Pore Care Brush? I bought it and I've used it. The bristles just seem to stick together when wet and don't give much scrubbing action. Am I doing it wrong? I bought the hair therapy mask and loved it!!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Theblondeangel remember we were talking about the volcanic clay mask? I tried the claypatra from box #12 today. It felt quite good! Almost like the super (innisfree) one with granules for light exfoliation. Unfortunately the tub is so small, its probably only enough for 4-5 uses...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Then you need to enjoy double  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't you buy it elsewhere?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Did anyone else buy the Kocostar Pore Care Brush? I bought it and I've used it. The bristles just seem to stick together when wet and don't give much scrubbing action. Am I doing it wrong? I bought the hair therapy mask and loved it!!


I don't think it's really meant for scrubbing.. I think it is just like another kind of cleansing brush. (I have a similar looking one at horen and ys it kind of sticks together but not that much. just apply your daily cleanser and move in circles it should get your face clean but it's not really a scrubbing tool. It has probably soft and tiny hairs and those will help to clean your pores more.

Sorry if my english is bad


----------



## NikNik455 (Jun 30, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> I don't think it's really meant for scrubbing.. I think it is just like another kind of cleansing brush. (I have a similar looking one at horen and ys it kind of sticks together but not that much. just apply your daily cleanser and move in circles it should get your face clean but it's not really a scrubbing tool. It has probably soft and tiny hairs and those will help to clean your pores more.
> 
> Sorry if my english is bad


Your English is fine. I guess I was expecting more of an exfoliating effect. The bristles just kind of clump together when wet.


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 30, 2014)

NikNik455 said:


> Your English is fine. I guess I was expecting more of an exfoliating effect. The bristles just kind of clump together when wet.


it does take very long to dry and rinse very well btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## athy (Jul 1, 2014)

@@veritazy The claypatra mask is the thing I'm most excited to try! Now I'm even more excited XD

Am I the only one who loves the Kiss Kiss Choi Mist from the all in one superbox?

It's so fun to spray it on myself to wake up in the morning XD And on my friends when they're unsuspecting!

I carry it around with me lately because it's been very windy in Australia! So whenever I feel like my face is dry I just do a quick spray =D


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 1, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy The claypatra mask is the thing I'm most excited to try! Now I'm even more excited XD
> 
> Am I the only one who loves the Kiss Kiss Choi Mist from the all in one superbox?
> 
> ...


i like the kiss kiss chok mist from the all-in-one too!! it's the only skincare product i take out to yoga with me now...it's soooo hydrating!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 1, 2014)

Claypatra mineral salt clay by banila co.- I loved this. So good for cleansing pores on my nose and chin, and not drying at all. 

Hope girl 140 super lash mascara- its actually a really good one. Im fussy with mascaras, have used the same one for 5 years after trying different ones and wasn't going to even try it... But this one makes my lashes super long and not clumpy! Impressed. 

Rivecowe sebum control pact- its a really good setting powder, lasts around 6-7 hours and absorbs oil in my skin. Also hasn't reacted with my skin, so a plus!

Label young shocking toner- errmm, smell is so strong. Doesn't feel like its hydrating at all. and really bad packaging as mentioned before. 

A.true real black essence- worked a treat for clearing my skin and keeping it soft and supple. I will miss this when it runs out.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 2, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i like the kiss kiss chok mist from the all-in-one too!! it's the only skincare product i take out to yoga with me now...it's soooo hydrating!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Eugiegenie could pretty please do a review on the pore care brush that you received in your last pore care box?Not sure what its called. As Ive noticed you're selling it? was it not good?


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 2, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @Theblondeangel remember we were talking about the volcanic clay mask? I tried the claypatra from box #12 today. It felt quite good! Almost like the super (innisfree) one with granules for light exfoliation. Unfortunately the tub is so small, its probably only enough for 4-5 uses...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yea! I got my #12 today so I'm going to try it tomorrow. I think the consistency of it looked really nice, so looking forward to trying it.. Where it drying or not? 

Bit sad the tub is so small idd.. If it's good I'm going to have to buy the fullsize! My Innisfree one is running low anyway^^


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 3, 2014)

@@ievutuce I didn't try using the pore care brush in the end, not because it's not good, but because I'm in love with my Clarisonic brush which is electronic, and it seems more convenient! I've heard the pore care brush is extremely soft and is even suitable for the most sensitive skins, but the Clarisonic won this time for me, especially when my beautician told me my pores were very clean although I hadn't had a facial since being pregnant!!


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 3, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> @@ievutuce I didn't try using the pore care brush in the end, not because it's not good, but because I'm in love with my Clarisonic brush which is electronic, and it seems more convenient! I've heard the pore care brush is extremely soft and is even suitable for the most sensitive skins, but the Clarisonic won this time for me, especially when my beautician told me my pores were very clean although I hadn't had a facial since being pregnant!!


Thanks so much for that!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 3, 2014)

@@ievutuce so pore brushes do work....but since i already have one at home, i just didn't need another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i do use my clarisonic mia2 every night though....and i do pore cleansing masks at home too, so it's not 100% the pore brush which helped with my clean pores, but it definitely does help to maintain my skin in good condition!! you should definitely try it if you don't already have one at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jul 3, 2014)

Well today at work I looked down and was like what???  I used the Foot Therapy on Saturday and today my feet started peeling.  Thank goodness I'm on vacation  next week otherwise I would've had to cover up so I wouldn't have unsightly feet or leave a trail of dead skin wafting through the office. I just had to vacuum and I've only been home for a couple of hours!!  Are you ladies exfoliating or using a file to remove the dead skin?  I'm excited to see new, smooth skin underneath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

jennyloo said:


> Well today at work I looked down and was like what???  I used the Foot Therapy on Saturday and today my feet started peeling.  Thank goodness I'm on vacation  next week otherwise I would've had to cover up so I wouldn't have unsightly feet or leave a trail of dead skin wafting through the office. I just had to vacuum and I've only been home for a couple of hours!!  Are you ladies exfoliating or using a file to remove the dead skin?  I'm excited to see new, smooth skin underneath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I use tweezers once a day and let it be. it's amost gone now


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally got to use some of the makeup products inside my Memeboxes today:

*Borntree Bloom Mineral Avenue Air Fit Sun CC 15g (from my Summer Box)*

The shade is a little too white for me (might be better for the winter).

I tried using it on one side of my face and used the IOPE air cushion on the other side of my face, but I prefer the IOPE Air Cushion as that shade was more natural on me and the texture was easier to blend in!

The scent of the CC cream was more pleasant than the IOPE Air Cushion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Grinif Ultimate Pore Silk BB Primer 15ml (from my Pore Care 2 Box)*

This was really easy to blend in, and it left my skin feeling silky smooth!!! Love it!!!

*Hope Girl 140 Super Lash Mascara 11ml (from my Office Essentials Box)*

It was really easy to apply, it dried very quickly, and it didn't clamp my lashes together!!

*SNB Magic Eye Remover 0.16ml*20*

This was so awesome for immediate fix ups on my brows!!!


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 12, 2014)

does anyone still read this thread, because i reviewed some products from my memeboxes (some purchased from the memeshop)...







*1) Grinif Nature Oatmeal Scrub Bar (Memebox Special #4 Whole Grain)*​





It lathered fairly easily, and the scent was not as strong as I anticipated. It left my skin feeling slightly dry afterwards, but I did notice that my pores did appear to be slightly smaller!​
*2) Skinmiso Pore Beauty Nose pack (Superbox #11 Before Special Day)*​




Our Holy Grail Product!!! Step 1 Mask enables all the dirt and blackheads float to the top of the skin's surface, allowing you to remove them easily using a blackhead extractor!!! Step 2 Mask tightens up the pores, and Step 3 leaves your nose matte and oil-free!!!​
*3) Herbclinic Rice Bran Powder (Memebox Special #4 Whole Grain)*​





I didn't have any milk at home, so I used New Zealand's Manuka Honey instead, however after mixing it, I realised that it was slightly too thick, so I added in a teeny weeny bit of Jurlique's rosewater to water it up a bit. I also couldn't find any oatmeal at home except for the "Oats for Rice", so I soaked the "Oats for Rice" in hot water for a few minutes before draining it and using it for my mask.​
I didn't have a brush at home, so I used my hands to put the mask over my face. The oats started falling off my face, and the honey started dripping - everything became so messy! I also didn't like how everything became so sticky on my hands and legs (it dripped onto my legs and clothes too). I'm so glad I was applying it while I was in the toilet, otherwise I would be attracting cockroaches and ants into my room! To avoid the honey and oats dripping everywhere, I had to put toilet paper all over my face....​After looking like an Egyptian Mummy for 15 minutes (I couldn't stand it any longer, and I'm so glad hubby wasn't home to see this!), I wiped the oats off my face with tissue, and I washed off the mask with warm water using my cleansing sponge. I did realise my face to feel a lot smoother, but it was definitely a very messy experience - I think that's why they suggested using milk (although it would still be quite messy with oatmeal/black beans/brown rice dropping off)! If I were to use it again, I'd need a lot of time and patience, because unlike face sheet masks, I can't walk around or do anything else without the mask dripping off my face!​
*4) Whamisa Organic Flowers Toner Original (purchased from Memeshop)*​





I purchased this toner because again, it's natural! It is a spray-on toner, and it absorbs very quickly into the skin! I love the smell, and it's very hydrating!​
*5) W.HOLIC Glutathione Whitening Essence (Superbox #23 Summer Meeting)*​





Although it's named as an essence on the bottle, it is actually more of a serum, and that's how I've been using it as. I've been using this for a few days now, but I haven't seen any obvious whitening results yet. It doesn't absorb instantly, so it does leave a slight sticky feeling on my face afterwards, but I will continue to use up the whole bottle.​
*6) WondeRuci Light Light Eye Balm (purchased from Memeshop)*​





This feels dry and almost crumbly, but once you warm it up with your fingers, it becomes very silky and smooth, and it's very easy to apply. It didn't seem to do much by itself, but when I use it with my Purederm Botanical Choice Pure Solution Eye Cream, I have realised that my dark circles have instantly become lighter when I wake up in the morning! I only use this at night, as it doesn't blend in too well with some of my skincare products for the daytime. It is faintly scented, and it doesn't irritate my skin!​
*7) Purederm Botanical Choice Pure Solution Eye Cream (Memebox Global #11)*​




This eye cream doesn't do much by itself, but when used with my WondeRuci Light Light Eye Balm, I have noticed that my dark circles have significantly become lighter when I wake up in the morning - it's amazing because I've tried so many other eye creams, and nothing does the trick! The other good thing about this eye cream is that it comes in a huge 30ml tube, and it really does last a long time!!!


*8) SNP Pore Contraction Whitening Gel Cream (Superbox #13 Pore Care)*​





This is in the form of a gel cream, and it absorbs very quickly into the skin! There is a citrus scent, but it's very relaxing and soothing! I have realised that it helps to soothe irritated skin, as well as tighten pores! It's also very hydrating and easy to use - perfect for the summer months!​


----------



## biancardi (Jul 12, 2014)

@@eugiegenie

thanks for these!  I don't think I am going to use my Herbclinic only because it just seems like so much work to do!  Gawd, am I acting all spoiled or what!!  lol

I actually love the following items

*Gokmul Care Creamy Cleansing Masque*  From Global box 9.  I  had originally swapped for this product ad I love it.  Once I saw that Global 9 was back in stock briefly, I ordered it just to get another Gokmul.  It does have an earthy, yeasty smell, so I can see why the scent could turn people off, but I actually love this scent. This is made with rice, herbs, plant extracts to cleanse and purify your pores and skin. I  just scoop a little bit out, as a little goes a long way, use water to foam it up and then clean your face with it. My skin is so smooth afterwards. It isn’t harsh or abrasive and this is a product I would gladly repurchase again. I have not used it as a mask, but just as a deep cleaning cleanser.

*LAILLY Cooling Pore Pack* From Naked Box 23.  I have been using this every other day.  I just put it on when I get up in the morning and then have my coffee &amp; toast.  By that time, it is ready to come off, and I am ready to get into the shower.  I enjoy the cooling sensation and my skin feels really cleansed and my pores feel much more tight and without gunk.  I use a lot of pore products in the summertime, because my face is really oily and it just gets worse in the summer.


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 12, 2014)

CKNCOS transformer solution (summer meeting box)- I got sunburnt (pale skin problems), and this stuff is actually really cooling and moisturising, the only complaint that I have is that as its drying its very sticky

W.Holic whitening essence( summer meeting )- really good for clearing complexion, not so much for whitening. I like that it doesn't whiten my skin as I am pasty as it is, but does a really good job at keeping my skin looking clear and radiant. 

Bloom mineral avenue cc cream (summer meeting) - amazing at sun protection, honestly. I got badly sunburnt on my forehead because I didn't apply this product on my forehead, but the rest of my face didn't even go red! However, it is really really light even for my pasty skin and hard to blend. 

Also not sure if I mentioned:

Dr Oracle  real white gel eye cream (dermo 1) - this stuff really works! I usually get quite dark circles and puffiness around my eyes. Mainly due to hay fever or tiredness, and this stuff works wonders! Also doesn't give me milia. Would definitely repurchase. 

Coalion pore moll pool deep cleaning- this stuff works really well on stubborn mascara, if put on cotton wool pad and held for 3 seconds against eye. removes waterproof mascara with ease! amazing. 

nuganic sunblock- works wonders, really good sunblock. high protection. my pasty skin didn't even go read after a full day at the beach! However is sticky like most suncreams.


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 12, 2014)

athy said:


> @@veritazy The claypatra mask is the thing I'm most excited to try! Now I'm even more excited XD
> 
> Am I the only one who loves the Kiss Kiss Choi Mist from the all in one superbox?
> 
> ...


I didn't get that box!?  Wish I had that mist sounds amazing!  I did just get another backup of the Recipe by Nature Mist in the mail yesterday.  It arrived defective, with the sprayer broken and the mist contents leaked.  Of course I emailed and sent photos and videos!  We will see how they respond.


----------



## Kdlane (Jul 12, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone still read this thread, because i reviewed some products from my memeboxes (some purchased from the memeshop)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This review was very helpful! Thank you.  I am not should if I want to start using this one yet, but when I do I will look back at this post of yours.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 13, 2014)

I really want to try the skinmiso nose pore pack...ever since I read @eugiegenie 's review. It's not in the memeshop, and I don't know where else to find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eugiegenie (Jul 13, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> I really want to try the skinmiso nose pore pack...ever since I read @eugiegenie 's review. It's not in the memeshop, and I don't know where else to find it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i stocked up on the skinmiso pore beauty nose pack recently from wishtrend.com   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 13, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> i stocked up on the skinmiso pore beauty nose pack recently from wishtrend.com   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The pores on my nose thank you...my wallet does not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :lol:


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jul 16, 2014)

So I wanted to give a quick review of the Hanhui Precious CC Cream from the Oriental Medicine box. I've never used CC cream before (I use Skin79 orange BB), but I really like this cream.
 
Pic heavy, so I'll put it under a spoiler.



Spoiler



 
Here's the tube, which has a pretty floral design that products touting oriental medicine ingredients seem to have in common.





Here's an unblended drop of it on my hand. It goes on white, but has color beads in it (which you can see in person but not really in the picture) that burst when you start to blend it in and adjust to match your skin (within a particular range).




Here's the cream partially blended, and you can see the color changing starting to work.




Here's the cream totally blended, and it matches my hand color.




It wears well for a CC cream, but these creams are sheer to begin with and aren't good for full concealment of dark spots or blemishes. It helps to even out skin tone and mask most of my minor color imperfections. I didn't notice any scent or stickiness. It's four thousand percent humidity here in New England, so it's tough for me to tell if it dries matte or dewy, because I'm pouring sweat just from sitting still (I know, gross), but I think it's a matte-ish finish.

Here's my bare face. Undereye circles, redness, minor blemishes, uneven color from cheeks to chin to forehead.




And here's with a thin layer of the Hanhui Precious CC Cream blended in with fingers and a blending brush. You can still see that zit on my chin, but the undereye circles are better camouflaged, the redness is mostly hidden, and the color is more even. 






To sum up, I really like this for the summer and early fall when I have no AC at work and only want light coverage.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 16, 2014)

@@formul8edphrase that you for that! I am also in NE, so I hear ya on the humidity. I think I will really like this CC cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 17, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> So I wanted to give a quick review of the Hanhui Precious CC Cream from the Oriental Medicine box. I've never used CC cream before (I use Skin79 orange BB), but I really like this cream.
> 
> Pic heavy, so I'll put it under a spoiler.
> 
> To sum up, I really like this for the summer and early fall when I have no AC at work and only want light coverage.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i also really liked the Hanhui CC cream!  When I first squirted it out, I was a little skeptical but once I got it on my face, wow!  First, I only did half my face so that I could see if there was a difference.

Definite difference!  Loved it immediately.  I wore it all day outside while gardening and no sunburn at all.  I did however get sweaty and the CC cream did wear off because of that.

And plus of all plusses!!  I did not break out! It's a 50++ sunscreen and for the first time I did NOT break out!  First sunscreen ever where that did not happen.  So yeah.  I'm in love.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 17, 2014)

I love it too - and I cannot find it ANYWHERE!!  I emailed memebox if they were going to stock it in their shop....they stated that they were adding more items soon, but no real confirmation on it.


----------



## Queenofstars (Jul 18, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I love it too - and I cannot find it ANYWHERE!!  I emailed memebox if they were going to stock it in their shop....they stated that they were adding more items soon, but no real confirmation on it.


Yeah, I spent a good 15-20 minutes googling the other day and I couldn't find anything. I didn't even have any luck going to the site on the back of the bottle. WTF!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

If anyone finds it out there on an online shop, post here!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm wondering who has used the foot peeling masks and how you liked it? I'm a little bit scared of it!! But oh man do my feet need it! Thanks.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

@@Krystyn Lowe  I wore mine for 90 minutes and it took 8 days before I saw some action on my feet.   My feet did peel, but not in that dramatic fashion where it would peel off in one big chuck.  My feet were disgusting looking for several days, and I had to wear socks during this time, because of the peeling.  However, once they started peeling, I used a foot scrub twice a day and then put oil on my feet before putting on my socks.  I even wore socks to bed.  That seemed to hurrying the process of peeling and therefore, it was over in about 3 days.

It did remove the worse of my hard skin, but there are a few calluses that I think would take a few more treatments before those are worn down.  However, I am waiting for sock weather (cooler months) before trying this again, just because it is too hot to run around with socks on right now.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 20, 2014)

I just tried that choosy Lip scrub in peach milk, its more like a lip balm instead of a lip scrub... anyone else notice that?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 20, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just tried that choosy Lip scrub in peach milk, its more like a lip balm instead of a lip scrub... anyone else notice that?


yes..I am not fond of it because it is so waxy and the grains of sugar are really fine.  I put in on my lips &amp; then just move my lip together and then rinse off.


----------



## monkeyx3 (Jul 20, 2014)

So I tried the spray hair removal that came in box #12 yesterday. To me it is similar to Nair except that it doesn't smell as bad nor is as sticky.

Basically I did two kind of application on my legs. On one of my legs I would spray a few pumps and spread it around my leg, as if you were applying lotion except you still leave a good enough thin layer to cover the hairs. On the other legs, I literally spray it on my legs to cover the entire legs so it definitely had a thicker layer as compare to the other leg. I left it on for 5 minutes and then use the wooden spatula and slide it down the legs with the products and hairs coming down to my feet. It removes my hair completely and was actually moisturizing even after I rinse off after removing.  i didn't apply lotion afterwards (because im lazy) and even now, my legs does not look ashy at all...it feels soft and moisturized..and i have super dry skin (body wise) so this is a good sign. I haven't tried it on other body parts yet though.. maybe i'll try it on my lips hair. LOL.

only down side is that if you were to literally to spray it on pumps after pumps after pumps (like i did on my 2nd leg), there wouldn't be much left. so i think imma just spray and spread since it works the same.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 21, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm wondering who has used the foot peeling masks and how you liked it? I'm a little bit scared of it!! But oh man do my feet need it! Thanks.


Don't be afraid! I only wore mine for an hour, and my feet started peeling 3 days later. Of course everyone will have a slightly different experience. My feet didn't peel like the photos show, and they still have some rough spots, but that's nothing another session can't fix! However, I very highly recommend waiting to use the mask until fall unless you usually wear closed toe shoes. Your feet will be a hot mess.


----------



## catyz (Jul 21, 2014)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> I just tried that choosy Lip scrub in peach milk, its more like a lip balm instead of a lip scrub... anyone else notice that?


I just used it yesterday and I actually really like it! My lips have been chapped for awhile now and after using a very small chunk of it, my lips felt so smooth afterwards. I just got a pea sized chunk and rubbed it on my lips with my finger. It was quite oily and dense but it works so I'm all good.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback about the foot peeling mask.  I'm gonna drive in tonight since I have to wear closed toed shoes for work and wear socks with some thick cream most night it won't be that bad, I hope.  My husband might wig out a bit, but, eh...who cares!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 21, 2014)

eugiegenie said:


> does anyone still read this thread, because i reviewed some products from my memeboxes (some purchased from the memeshop)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL That herbclinic looks like fun?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 22, 2014)

So I just had to hop in here and mention Hope Girl mascara.

I tried the 140 Super Lash.

Now, I have to admit that Hope Girl doesn't seem too awesome to me.  It seems cheap.  So I was not expecting ANYTHING good from this mascara.

I have to eat my words now.

This mascara is wonderful!  It's not a volumizing mascara, it's a lengthening one.  And it delicately lengthens with absolutely ZERO clumping.  ZERO!  No flaking.  NONE! And I applied three coats both times I used it.  The first time I did one eye three times, then the other.  Perfection.  So the second time, I decided to see if it clumped if it dried in between coats and alternated eyes while applying.  Perfection again.

And I slept in my Hope Girl mascara.  Woke up in the morning.  Check myself in the mirror.  Not a single smudge, not a single flake, no raccoon eyes. 

Sold.  I need more.

Edited for typos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm probably one of the only people who couldn't stand that Choosy Lip Scrub. It did nothing for me besides leaving behind a layer of residue on my fingers and lips. I scrubbed away for about 3 minutes, but my lips came out as bad as they did going in. I ended up just throwing it away.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm probably one of the only people who couldn't stand that Choosy Lip Scrub. It did nothing for me besides leaving behind a layer of residue on my fingers and lips. I scrubbed away for about 3 minutes, but my lips came out as bad as they did going in. I ended up just throwing it away.


I liked it because my stupidly sensitive skin doesn't like harsh scrubs. I can understand your frustration though.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm probably one of the only people who couldn't stand that Choosy Lip Scrub. It did nothing for me besides leaving behind a layer of residue on my fingers and lips. I scrubbed away for about 3 minutes, but my lips came out as bad as they did going in. I ended up just throwing it away.


I am not a huge fan of it either, because it is very waxy and just reminds me of a grainy lip balm.  However, I am determined to use it.  My lips are actually in good shape in the summer, so this might be one that I use when I don't need a deep exfoliation on my lips. I will use my own DIY lip scrub in the winter.


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I am not a huge fan of it either, because it is very waxy and just reminds me of a grainy lip balm. However, I am determined to use it. My lips are actually in good shape in the summer, so this might be one that I use when I don't need a deep exfoliation on my lips. I will use my own DIY lip scrub in the winter.


Maybe you could heat it a little bit and add some sugar to the mix so that next time it's more scrubby.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 22, 2014)

paradoxnerd said:


> Maybe you could heat it a little bit and add some sugar to the mix so that next time it's more scrubby.


great idea!!  I am getting two chocolate ones (cause I HAD to order 2 cacao boxes), so I might do a little DIY on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thank you for that great suggestion


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 22, 2014)

biancardi said:


> great idea!!  I am getting two chocolate ones (cause I HAD to order 2 cacao boxes), so I might do a little DIY on them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thank you for that great suggestion


I'm glad you like the idea, let me know if it works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 24, 2014)

I am IN LOVE with the SN-T Plant Stem Cell Cream from the From Nature box. I've been using it for three days and it's cleared up some stubborn acne, reduced the oil level on my face and reduced the size of the pores on my nose. It's like my wonder product - and it's even cheap enough in the store that I'd be willing to pay shipping. This stuff is definitely my HG summer moisturizer.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 24, 2014)

You guys,after a deluge of 10 boxes, I haven't gotten a box in the mail since the first week of JUNE!  That is resolve.  Of course, I'm all amped up because round two is on it's way and I have 8 more coming between now and October. So I thought I'd do some reviews of the products I've been testing in the last few months.

*SNP Pore Contraction Whitening Gel Cream *

Like an earlier reviewer, I really like this stuff.  It's nice and cooling, and does help lock in moisture. I like using it as a sleeping pack, because it is slightly sticky which isn't great for day use, but my skin always looks nice and hydrated when I wake up.  I will say, this might be the only product ever that memebox actually *under*valued.  Memebox listed it as $28, but I haven't been able to find it for much under $50.  That said, there is no way I'll ever use it all.  I've been using it frequently for about 6 weeks, and I just finished using the stuff that was stuck to the lid.  So...

*Hanskin Bio Origin Royal Ampoule BB*

Just like everyone, I love this stuff.  Just like everyone, I'll never buy it because it costs $6000.  I think the dropper packaging is stupid though, it's too thick for that, and it's going to be impossible to get it all out of the microscopic vial.  

*Drww Multi-Action Smart Cream Gel vs TROY AREUKE A.G.T. Hydro Gel*

I won't keep you in suspense, the Drww destroys the Troy Areuke in the gel moisturizer battle to the death.  The Drww has a lovely light texture, perfect for summer hydration.  It's thick, but not heavy,  hydrating buy not sticky.  The Troy Areuke on the other hand manages to be both watery and sticky at the same time. It feels like you aren't putting anything with substance on your skin, but then somehow sticks around to remind you that it's there.  Yuck.  Even my husband won't use this when I told him he had to use it up for me (he is my trash compactor for both food and skin care)

*100% Cocoon Silk Peeling Balls   *

OK, these guys are funny, sure. But I just don't get it. #1 - they really don't fit on my fingers - either way too big or way too small.  Of course, the silk worms don't exactly make these to order, so whatever.  #2 - I just think there are much better exfoliating methods out there that are less effort.


----------



## jozbnt (Jul 24, 2014)

My skin is dry, quite sensitive and incredibly acne-prone/clog prone

Dr.G Mentor BioRTx Cream 7

-Really great thick texture but absorbs really quickly into the skin, very moisturizing and didn't break me out! I wish they gave us a full size of this

Dr. G Mentor BioRTx Cream 3

-Just started trying this out, lighter texture than the 7 cream and less moisturizing. I like it so far but it kind of stings a little on application for some reason.

Choosy Lip Scrub- Chamomile Tea

-I don't find this as effective as honey/sugar DIY scrubs but it still works for a gentler scrub I can do more often. The scent is not very strong and it smells a smidgen odd to me, but nothing intolerable. I think the peach might have smelled a bit better, haha.

Snail Hair Mask from Snail Superbox #1

-Sorry, I don't remember the name of this. I threw away the product card so I don't remember if this is a mask or a deep conditioner but this stuff is fantastic! It makes my hair silky smooth, shiny and seems to diminish the appearance of split ends/damaged hair.

DKDN Snail Serum from Snail Superbox #1

-I liked the texture of this- it absorbed pretty quickly into the skin and was quite moisturizing. I didn't notice any major differences in my skin though in terms of diminishing hyperpigmentation. I've kept using it and am almost finished it.

Dear by Enprani Bounce Cheese Cream- I know it's a cult favourite for memebox lovers but this broke me out

Skin Ceramic Donkey Milk/Argan Cream- this worked really great as a moisturizer for me at first but it broke me out as well- I think it is because it contains cetearyl alcohol, which I find tends to give me clogged pores/closed comedones


----------



## Weebs (Jul 25, 2014)

raindrop said:


> *SNP Pore Contraction Whitening Gel Cream *
> 
> Like an earlier reviewer, I really like this stuff.  It's nice and cooling, and does help lock in moisture. I like using it as a sleeping pack, because it is slightly sticky which isn't great for day use, but my skin always looks nice and hydrated when I wake up.  I will say, this might be the only product ever that memebox actually *under*valued.  Memebox listed it as $28, but I haven't been able to find it for much under $50.  That said, there is no way I'll ever use it all.  I've been using it frequently for about 6 weeks, and I just finished using the stuff that was stuck to the lid.  So...


Yes this!  I love this stuff and it only takes a tiny bit to cover my face.  It certainly will last FOREVER.


----------



## misroule (Jul 25, 2014)

Ive been using the Skin Ceramic donkey milk steam cream as my regular face moisturizer and I really like it. No breakouts, but I'm not acne prone and my skin is quite dry. I also really enjoy the Illi cleansing oil and foam set from mini #3.


----------



## Luxx22 (Jul 25, 2014)

SecretKey Super Plumping Jelly, literally made me look like I had botox overnight.... I don't know if that's a good or bad thing lol


----------



## sunsandsurflife (Jul 25, 2014)

I think snail products are my go-to skincare at the moment, so glad I discovered them through memebox.  Here are my thoughts on recent memebox contents:

*The Good*

PureSmile Non-Silicon Conditioner (Snail #1) - amazing, leaves my fine hair tangle-free and very silky.  I will definitely purchase more when it runs out.

EGF Elensilia Eye Cream (Snail #1) - finally, an eye-cream that actually does something for me.  I've used it for at least a month now, and it decreased my eye wrinkles and bags.  Waay better than the Dr. Jart's eye cream.

LJH Tea Tree Essence (Luckybox #2/#4) - HG product for me, use it every night, great for oily skin and trouble spots.

Inter-cos Hair Removal Cream (Memebox #12) - It worked, didn't smell too terrible, and didn't burn, so it's better than most other creams I've tried.  I used it on "sensitive" areas, and it was still awesome.  

Palan Organic Hair Essence (Memebox #12) - I have seriously damaged hair, and this makes my hair soft and touchable.

Calmia Roobios Aqua Sprinkler Gel Cream (Herbal Cosmetics) - 5-in-1 skincare! Awesome for when I've cleansed my face but I'm feeling way to lazy to complete any more steps.  Spray and you're done.

*The Bad*

The Skin House Snail System Cream (Snail #1)- it's mostly snail slime, but perhaps too much snail slime- I can't even open the lid without slime strings getting everywhere.  It's a 5-minute process just scooping some from the jar, and then it's hopelessly sticky on my face.  Just no.

Blacklees Nail Sticker (minibox #2) - I received teddybears...I can't even give these away.

Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum (Luckybox #2) - I'm not sure what this does, beyond basic moisturizing.  I used it for 2 months and saw no difference, didn't work for me.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> Dr. Jart V7 Eye Serum (Luckybox #2) - I'm not sure what this does, beyond basic moisturizing.  I used it for 2 months and saw no difference, didn't work for me.


I got this in the Luckybox...7? Or one of them. I thought it was making a difference under my eyes, but I'm starting to think it's not doing anything... I guess I was deluding myself into thinking it was helping, haha.


----------



## raindrop (Jul 25, 2014)

All right, I just broke down and ordered some of that snail hair treatment off ebay. I swear, I haven't heard one bad thing about it!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 25, 2014)

okay, I love the 7 second morning sheet in my mask 4 box!  So easy to do and very refreshing!  this is a major timesaver in the morning and I am saving the rest of my sheets for when I go on vacation.


----------



## catyz (Jul 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I got this in the Luckybox...7? Or one of them. I thought it was making a difference under my eyes, but I'm starting to think it's not doing anything... I guess I was deluding myself into thinking it was helping, haha.


well, not sure if it'll help but I recently discovered (with my eye care at least) that if you use an eye serum or essence and then an eye cream, it really helps a lot. I've started using an serum and cream together for the past few days and my very dark under eye circles have lighten up. I didn't sleep very for the past few day so eyes were like pandas...haha.


----------



## ceredonia (Jul 25, 2014)

catyz said:


> well, not sure if it'll help but I recently discovered (with my eye care at least) that if you use an eye serum or essence and then an eye cream, it really helps a lot. I've started using an serum and cream together for the past few days and my very dark under eye circles have lighten up. I didn't sleep very for the past few day so eyes were like pandas...haha.


Interesting! This would be the cream, right? (I'm a skincare newbie for the most part) I don't know if I have a serum/essence. I have the TeaTree essence from the same Luckybox?...


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 25, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I got this in the Luckybox...7? Or one of them. I thought it was making a difference under my eyes, but I'm starting to think it's not doing anything... I guess I was deluding myself into thinking it was helping, haha.


I've also been using this for at least a month with no results!


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tried the WondeRuci Cacao mask today. I've put the picture in a spoiler because no one should be subjected to that without notice lol



Spoiler








I found it not only smells like brownie mix but is also about the same consistency, although once it was on and warmed up to skin temperature it got really shiny and seemed almost runny. It wasn't a drying mask that's for sure!

I really liked it 

I put it on with a foundation brush and while it felt like I was stacking on the product there wasn't a much at all gone at the end. I think I will manage 15+ uses out of the jar.

Advice - maybe don't use white bath towels. I know it will wash out but it's still annoying!


----------



## Theblondeangel (Jul 26, 2014)

sunsandsurflife said:


> *The Bad*
> 
> The Skin House Snail System Cream (Snail #1)- it's mostly snail slime, but perhaps too much snail slime- I can't even open the lid without slime strings getting everywhere.  It's a 5-minute process just scooping some from the jar, and then it's hopelessly sticky on my face.  Just no.


Glad I'm not the only one. It's SO messy. Snail slime everywhere except my face when I try to use it. -.-


----------



## catyz (Jul 26, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Interesting! This would be the cream, right? (I'm a skincare newbie for the most part) I don't know if I have a serum/essence. I have the TeaTree essence from the same Luckybox?...


Yea, the dr.jart is a cream but when i say serum and essence, it has to be an eye serum or essence. So if you got the memebox 10, there's a eye serum in there. i use this one with my own eye cream and it works wonders, for me at least. You should try it and see what happens but don't put too much the first time because you'll never know how your skin or products will react to together.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 26, 2014)

@@Kait1989 I just wanted to say - your eyes are so beautiful!!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jul 26, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. It's SO messy. Snail slime everywhere except my face when I try to use it. -.-


I love that snail cream. It's tricky to get on, but I've got it sussed now and don't make a mess. It feels really heavy on my face initially but after 10 or so minutes it's soaked in - I only use it at night.


----------



## Kait1989 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you very much! I haven't mastered the art of nice review photos yet so thank you for finding a positive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## paradoxnerd (Jul 27, 2014)

raindrop said:


> All right, I just broke down and ordered some of that snail hair treatment off ebay. I swear, I haven't heard one bad thing about it!


You will not regret it, I used some today and my hair feels amazing!


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

Just a few quick early morning raves:

-Kerasys shampoo from Memebox Global #9:  Just this shampoo and a little of my usual Moroccanoil (light) and I have Pantene commercial-worthy hair!  Hate that it supposedly has SLS, but my hair seems to love it anyway!

-RiveCowe Sebum Control Compact from Office Essentials:  Yes, I ordered the restocked box when it was offered as a special deal with the Dr. G Brightening Balm.  I figured even if it was one of the more lackluster boxes, it was a good deal with the BB cream.  Well, this box was worth it for me for the RiveCowe compact alone!  This does everything I want a powder to do...it controls oil without completely mattifying my face, it doesn't change the color of my foundation, it doesn't look powdery at all.  I swear this stuff even took the sting out of some particularly angry hormonal blemishes I had this morning!  I actually ended up liking several items from this box...even the Joyeux Noel (Merry Christmas?!) scented fabric spray (smells like fresh figs and some sort of herb I can't place)!

-IOPE Air Cushion XP:  This may be my HG foundation.  I seriously haven't touched my Guerlain Lingerie de Peau or YSL Touche Eclat foundation since I got this.  This is the same general product that is in the IOPE #2 box, but it may be a slightly different formula, as I ordered C21, which has the most coverage.  There is also a natural version with less coverage (N21, N23, etc.) and another version with shimmer...I'm not sure which of these is in the IOPE #2 box.  Anyway, it's perfectly dewy, provides great coverage, and the color is perfect. It looks like it would be way too dark for my super-pale skin in the compact, but it must adjust to match somewhat.  It's still a little darker than my usual foundations still, but it's not noticeably "off", and itactually makes me look less corpse-like. :lol:   This is my first ever CC cushion, so I can't say that it is any better than others featured by Memebox, but I LOVE it! I also love the overall design and easy application of the CC cushion concept in general!


----------



## biancardi (Jul 29, 2014)

@@Andi B that RiveCowe Sebum Control Compact is the best!!  I have it in my purse all the time.  For those who didn't get it - they do have it on ebay for about 13.00


----------



## ievutuce (Jul 29, 2014)

Just used the oseque melting cleanser and skineralism ice whitening bubble pack from the bubble box. I have to say, the cleanser removed my make up with ease and honestly cleared out my skin. I love it! Best cleanser Ive used so far. (Although it does take a few mins to bubble up)

Skineralism ice whitening pack is amazing for clearing out any imperfections, and unfortunately it does a great job at whitening my pale skin too. Whilst the whitening effect I don't desire, it has left my skin a lot clearer.


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 29, 2014)

That Kerasys was pretty nice....but the smell was so awful on my head I had to give it away. Fortunately my friend at work loved the smell so much I just gave it to her.

I just can't do anything heavily scented. Still kind of bummed about having to give away the shampoo.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 29, 2014)

ChullBird said:


> That Kerasys was pretty nice....but the smell was so awful on my head I had to give it away. Fortunately my friend at work loved the smell so much I just gave it to her.
> 
> I just can't do anything heavily scented. Still kind of bummed about having to give away the shampoo.


Oh, that's too bad!  I really like stronger/lasting scents, as long as it's a good scent.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 29, 2014)

Alright, so I gave the ultimate test to the Hope Girl WaterProof Volumizing mascara.  I wore it to my Nana's funeral. It was 90 degrees out, too.

I am still flabbergasted that Hope Girl actually has some good products because really it just seems cheap.

But I'm in love with the 140 Super Lash and I can now say that the Waterproof Volumizing version is also just as good.  Applies perfectly with no clumping or flaking.  Tears did not wash it away and neither did rubbing my eyes. No smudging.  I would say that it's not super volumizing but I applied three coats really easily without clumps and my eyelashes looked great.  I always hate it when the mascara makes my eyelahses stick together stick together but this has a really funny wand and each eyelash stayed nicely separated.

I'm going to keep it on overnight to see how it goes and then comes the task of removing it. 

Maybe this is tmi for a mascara but I just can't get over my amazement.  I seriously expected nothing from Hope Girl and I'm very pleasantly surprised by their mascaras, at least. 

Now I'm off to use the Rivecowe compact since everyone is loving it!


----------



## amidea (Jul 30, 2014)

does anyone have thoughts on the cremorlab mineral treatment essence?  it looks so pretty that i want to trade for it but i have no idea how the product is...


----------



## veritazy (Jul 30, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh, that's too bad! I really like stronger/lasting scents, as long as it's a good scent.


Yup I kinda like the Kerasys and actigen gel from the same box. 

My current favs also include the ryo anti hair loss, Laily primer and luna nb cream! Anyone rlse loving these?


----------



## amidea (Jul 30, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Yup I kinda like the Kerasys and actigen gel from the same box.
> 
> My current favs also include the ryo anti hair loss, Laily primer and luna nb cream! Anyone rlse loving these?


i haven't tried the ryo anti hair loss yet - what do you like about it? i wasn't expecting much since hair loss isn't a problem for me (thankfully!)


----------



## veritazy (Jul 31, 2014)

amidea said:


> i haven't tried the ryo anti hair loss yet - what do you like about it? i wasn't expecting much since hair loss isn't a problem for me (thankfully!)


I don't suffer from hair loss too lol! I just love then very earthy smell of it and gave it a try. It fluffs my hair abit and makes it stay that way for almost 2 days. Aka no need for dry shampoo the next day~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ChullBird (Jul 31, 2014)

Andi B said:


> Oh, that's too bad!  I really like stronger/lasting scents, as long as it's a good scent.


I'm really sensitive to smells, and they give me migraines. This one wasn't quite a migraine level, but I was training a guy at work and he could smell it. He told me I smelled like an old lady...lol.


----------



## catyz (Aug 7, 2014)

So I tried the aloe mask (not the sheet mask) from the aloe box yesterday night and it was wonderful! I'm surprised at how great it was. It has a bit of pulp in it and when you put it on your face, it's a bit cooling. After 20 mins, my face felt so smooth and soft that I couldn't believe it! You girls that got the aloe box should definitely give this mask a try. It has a nice light scent to it as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ievutuce (Aug 8, 2014)

I just tried the 23yearls old mask from one of the global boxes, and boy it burned! I know its carbonated, but it actually made my face go bright red. and I only kept it on for few mins. Beware girls!


----------



## Robinssa (Aug 8, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> I just tried the 23yearls old mask from one of the global boxes, and boy it burned! I know its carbonated, but it actually made my face go bright red. and I only kept it on for few mins. Beware girls!


I used it last night and it burned me too. I have been using AHA wipes and think it made it worse. It made some of my peeling skin come off. Definitely not a relaxing mask.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2014)

I didnt feel anything when I had it on. Was a bit dissapointed but am glad that I didn't feel anything compared to a burning feeling.


----------



## MemeJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

Is this the super expensive mask from Global 13? I was saving it for a special occasion thinking at that price it was going to make me look 20 years younger after one use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Aug 9, 2014)

yep, that is the 50 dollar syringe !!


----------



## Geek (Aug 15, 2014)

Just wanted to pop my head in here and let you know that MuT has her product review center back online.  So now, your Memebox reviews can have a home.   Carry on


----------



## maii (Aug 23, 2014)

Just finished my Aromalab Designer Fragrance Oil roll on, back from the 10 Min Box - I really grew to love the smell! I'm disappointed that I got the W Holic roll on in Madalin from K Beauty Wrap, it doesn't suit me at all. Very orangey.

Happily I got the purple Secret Key body mist in the same box, which smells like the Soap Berry Cleanser that I got from Lucky Box 6, and I love that smell.


----------



## Andrea_s (Aug 26, 2014)

Hair and body 3

Cnkcos color beans:

I wasnt too Happy to have this, although it can be used for anything, i cant really see myself washing my hair or face with it so i used it as a soap for hands... Burned a little, but it did make my hands smoother. My boyfriend loves the smell (it lasts really good on the skin!), i was wondering why, and then i rwalized it smells like Creed virgin island Water...

Finco body toner essence

This is Great! It leaves my skin silky smooth, and not at all sticky! The scent is really good too.

The musk body mist

Meh. Smells Mainly of alcohol, but also has a faint smell, which is awful. Wont be using this one at all.

The Hello Kitty thing

I used it as a scrub in the shower and it was good, but it shrinked. Like a lot. So it's a Great for one use lol

Anyone tried any items from the Dani box or the hand and nail box?


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 26, 2014)

Andrea_s said:


> Anyone tried any items from the Dani box or the hand and nail box?


I am really hoping mine gets here today. I don't have proper tracking so I cannot see where it is, but a girl in Sweden got it yesterday (a holiday here) so I am really hoping to get it so I can try the things out. I shall report back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catyz (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Andrea_s, I didn't get my Dani box yet but most of things in there I already have. The nail mask is terrific. After 30mins, you cuticles will never look any better. I absolutely love that. But the effects doesn't last very long. I also heard a lot of great things about the SPF. I didn't try to other items that I already have to limited review.


----------



## seachange (Aug 28, 2014)

Has anyone used the Make up helper special pore care 2 step from the Cleansing Kit?

http://us.memebox.com/memeshop/featured-in/pore-special-2step-corset-pack#.U_7sgmP_Jw8

I've tried it today, wasn't sure how to apply the second step (the lifting pack) - on dry or wet face, so applied it on dry face, and that felt like glue on my face afrer a minute, so dry and tight, couldn't wait 10 mins, rinsed it off after 5-6 min, so I'm wondering if it needs to applied on wet face?


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Red Ginseng Eye wrinkle Solution - Superfood Box*

- it's only 6$ but it leaves a nice tingling feeling after applied. I can also see that it smoothes out wrinkles a bit after two applications - It's a good product so far!

*W.Holic MARRY Roller Ball Perfume stick - K-Beaut Wrap up #1*

Although it smells amazing - the scent does not last for that long. I find I need to re-apply it within an hour or so..


----------



## jozbnt (Sep 2, 2014)

No makeup makeup box:

-Macqueen CC Cushion in 23- perfect match for my skin tone, love the coverage and finish it gives (slightly dewy), pretty long lasting on my dry skin

-Pro You Vita CC Lip Essence-an incredibly moisturizing lip gloss on me that blots down to a healthy natural pink sheen on my lips. I really love this one and it`s also huge and will last a long time

-Missha The Style Perfect Concealer in Natural Beige- good medium coverage on my under eye circles and blemishes, slightly matte finish 

-D`dell cream gel colour pot in snowy white- the gel product actually kind of dried out in the little pot and fell out when I opened it. I thought it would be really creamy like the MAC paint pot but it`s actually not very creamy and a very very shimmery almost sparkly white colour. It`s too glittery on me to use as a highlighter, but I may try using it as an inner corner highlight on my eyes or something. I don`t care for this product.

Fall Winter colours box:

-Witch`s Pouch Popo Lipstick in S21 burgundy wine - really creamy creme finish lipstick in a deep burgundy colour, wears great and I love this colour (if anyone knows knows where to buy these online, I would love to pick up more shades!)

-D`dell Illumination Shadow in 15 Shimmer Green- shimmery light sage green. I like this shadow- the pigmentation and finish is pretty good but I prefer my indie shadows much more. I will probably give this away.

-D`dell Stay Forever Gel Eye Pencil in Twilight Purple and Garden Light- they are very creamy pigmented gel pencil liners that I find smudge proof and waterproof. The purple is a muted violet colour with gorgeous coppery gold shimmers and the green is a bright spring green colour. I`m glad to have these liners because I don`t typically buy eyeliner in these shades. 

-Witch`s Pouch blush in sexy swan- a nice slightly shimmery berry pink colour that I think would look good on a lot of skin tones


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 2, 2014)

Arrahan peeling gel from the cleansing box burnt my skin and I couldn't touch it at all for almost an hour without wanting to cry..... And I don't usually have sensitive skin.

Has anyone else tried theirs? Could mine just be bad?

*Could have been the skincare box? Can't remember if it came in skincare or cleansing sorry!*


----------



## biancardi (Sep 2, 2014)

@jozbnt  witch's pouch popo lipsticks - I found them at this website that ships to both canada &amp; the usa.  I got the same color as you and I ordered the orchid plum from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://vincci-vins.com/index.php/shop-by-brand/witchs-pouch/wp-kiss-lipstick.html


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Arrahan peeling gel from the cleansing box burnt my skin and I couldn't touch it at all for almost an hour without wanting to cry..... And I don't usually have sensitive skin.
> 
> Has anyone else tried theirs? Could mine just be bad?
> 
> *Could have been the skincare box? Can't remember if it came in skincare or cleansing sorry!*


OH noes! I hope you're OK!

My mom's skin is tough as nails, and she can use almost anything and not be negatively affected, however peeling gels are sometimes pretty rough on her skin too. Another weird thing that makes her skin (and mine too) burn are the Freeman Beauty sheet masks. They're terrible anyway, but that was before we discovered Korean ones!

Rambling aside (sorry run-on sentences are my curse lol) I don't think yours is bad, but there might be something in the product that your skin reacts negatively to, even if you don't have sensitive skin. Also the formula of the peeling gel itself might just be too abrasive for you.


----------



## MissJexie (Sep 2, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @jozbnt  witch's pouch popo lipsticks - I found them at this website that ships to both canada &amp; the usa.  I got the same color as you and I ordered the orchid plum from them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://vincci-vins.com/index.php/shop-by-brand/witchs-pouch/wp-kiss-lipstick.html


guhhh you're totally enabling me....orchid plum must be mine!


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 2, 2014)

MissJexie said:


> OH noes! I hope you're OK!
> 
> My mom's skin is tough as nails, and she can use almost anything and not be negatively affected, however peeling gels are sometimes pretty rough on her skin too. Another weird thing that makes her skin (and mine too) burn are the Freeman Beauty sheet masks. They're terrible anyway, but that was before we discovered Korean ones!
> 
> Rambling aside (sorry run-on sentences are my curse lol) I don't think yours is bad, but there might be something in the product that your skin reacts negatively to, even if you don't have sensitive skin. Also the formula of the peeling gel itself might just be too abrasive for you.


Thanks! I thought I might have done it wrong or something but it's not hard to use.

I tried an Australian one previously that had pineapple in it and it was great so I was pretty upset after I tried this one and it hurt so much. Used lots of super sensitive skin items for the next few days and it's back to normal again.

Can't have every product suit I guess and I'd had a pretty good run up until now with Memebox items


----------



## seachange (Sep 2, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Arrahan peeling gel from the cleansing box burnt my skin and I couldn't touch it at all for almost an hour without wanting to cry..... And I don't usually have sensitive skin.
> 
> Has anyone else tried theirs? Could mine just be bad?
> 
> *Could have been the skincare box? Can't remember if it came in skincare or cleansing sorry!*


oh, no, that is terrible, hope you are alright! I've got that one from the cleansing kit, but haven't tried yet, but now I'm not even sure whether to try it at all, I have sensitive skin, scared to try it...


----------



## flushblush (Sep 3, 2014)

Kait1989 said:


> Arrahan peeling gel from the cleansing box burnt my skin and I couldn't touch it at all for almost an hour without wanting to cry..... And I don't usually have sensitive skin.
> 
> Has anyone else tried theirs? Could mine just be bad?
> 
> *Could have been the skincare box? Can't remember if it came in skincare or cleansing sorry!*


Eek, thanks for the heads-up and I'm glad you're all right now! I'll be sure to patch-test this one before schmearing it on my face.


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 4, 2014)

flushblush said:


> Eek, thanks for the heads-up and I'm glad you're all right now! I'll be sure to patch-test this one before schmearing it on my face.


You know a patch test never even occurred to me..... I'm not very bright obviously lol

The Tosowoong acne facial cleanser from the same box was good and not burny 

I will probably buy a replacement once that one is finished.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 4, 2014)

The Vitaberry shampoo from the Sweets scentbox is awesome. I have really oily/fine hair, and the only shampoo that really works is Head &amp; Shoulders. Other ones just leave my  hair super oily after a few hours of normal activity (school, work, etc). I've used the Vitaberry two days in a row now, and in addition to smelling AMAZING, it doesn't clog my hair and leaves it nice all day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raindrop (Sep 5, 2014)

You guys, oh my god, it finally happened.  I finally got wearable colors in a memebox!  In global #4, there were 3 pieces of makeup, and I actually love every single one.  I cannot believe it.  I always steer clear of the makeup boxes because I think makeup is a personal thing, and yet, I always seem to get the blasted orange makeup.  

Anyway, in #14 I got the waterproof mascara (lengthening) which I think is pretty good, especially if you like a natural look like me.  I'm not very picky about mascara though.  

I also got the Beauty People waterproof eyeliner in Gleam Brown which is a gorgeous dark brown with a tiny hint of sparkle.  I usually hate eye pencils, because I like a defined, thinner line, but this pencil is really smooth and precise.  I'm guessing it's from the same line as the grumpy Snow White kit that has been in a few boxes - I'm super impressed!  

But then, BUT THEN!  I also got the a:t Fantasy Holic lip and cheek pencil in Rose Beige!  Not orange!!  It's a miracle.  It's a really pretty color for both lips and cheeks, though it's pretty small - I do kind of doubt memebox's "full size" label.  Either way, super happy with Global #14!!

On less of a high note - has anyone else tried the Lailly +36.5 Steam pore mask from Pore 3?  I've given it 3 chances, and I just tossed in in the trash.  I do NOT have sensitive skin, but this "warming" mask felt like a full on chemical burn every time I put it on.  I tried it thick, thin, left on, washed off after just a few minutes.  Every time, it burned like crazy.  I usually don't use sheet masks because they make me feel a little icky after, like I want to wash my face again - but after this last attempt at the Lailly mask, I slapped on the Sally's Box Pantenol Hydrogel sheet mask because it claimed to be cooling and soothing, which is what I needed.  I really enjoyed it. It fit my face well, stayed in place, felt wonderful, and when I took it off, I felt like the essence absorbed and didn't leave behind that sticky thick feeling I often get with sheet masks.  It took the burn right out of the Lailly mask (now known as trash mask).  Global #14 has got to be one of the best boxes ever!


----------



## veritazy (Sep 5, 2014)

@@raindrop Wooohoo~ I love it too! I wish I got the a:t fox in rose beige too but itsokay, I'll manage. The Lally's sound like a pain...but I love their primer (from Baby Powder scentbox I believe). It is smoothing, but occasionally I get a small bump after using it all day under my bb cream (not sure if it is the culprit here..). Thanks for the review! Can't wait to try everything.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm wearing the green D'Dell *eyeshadow *from the F/W 2014 Colors box today (along with Sugarpill Tako and Midori) and it's become one of my favorite eyeshadows. I expected this to sit on my vanity and then get thrown away in about six months. Instead, I NEED more green eyeshadows.

As long as I'm here... I was pleasantly surprised by the Witch's Pouch *blush*. Long lasting and applies nicely. The Witch's Pouch Popo *lipstick *smells awful (basically you are eating an entire bouquet of flowers) but I really like the color (burgundy wine) and it lasts for-freaking-ever. Like an entire workday, including meals and snacking/drinking throughout the shift. I haven't used the *eyeliners *since the day after my box arrived, but I remember being pleasantly surprised by their pigmentation, smoothness and how long the swatches lingered.

The Yadah* lip stain*, on the other hand, lasts all of 15 minutes. It looks great for those minutes, but yeah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Shara Shara *nail polish* is completely underwhelming. It looks ridiculous in a bad way and is poor quality so I can't really even give it away.


----------



## Kdlane (Sep 9, 2014)

I have been breaking out with adult acne on one side of my face in the same area for a month now.  This could be to school and new job? Or horomones as I never had acne in my youth.  Anyway, I am on about the fourth or fifth day of using the Ac20 Killer Kit!!!  OMG!  yesterday it completely took off the scab of one of my bumps! This baby just came to me in my Dermo Cosmetics 2 box! Hopefully I can get a back up in the Jackpot box, if not.  I will look to get this one soon.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 9, 2014)

@@raindrop I got the coral color which is great as a blush but not as a lip color for me....I got so much envy over rose beige that I lurked ebay until someone put it up and I snagged it....

not that I need another lip product...sigh. lol


----------



## amidea (Sep 18, 2014)

so i finally started using the iope bio essence intensive conditioning kit (got it in luckybox 1, i think it came from memebox global #4?) and first of all, it lasts waaay longer than 3 days, even using it twice a day.  after the first use i started cutting those strips into thirds to make them last, but i may need to find some soft cotton pads once those run out...it's been at least three days and i'm not even halfway through yet.

anyway, i also started using the jack black deep dive glycolic facial cleanser at the same time, so i'm not sure which product is responsible (maybe both?) but my skin is so even toned right now!  it's a really noticeable difference.  it's also a bit smoother.  while based on what i know, i feel like the glycolic acid should be given credit, i've also used plenty of glycolic acid products in the past without these results.  anyone else have a similar experience with the iope?  i feel like i should cut one out to see if anything changes, but i don't really want to...


----------



## raindrop (Sep 19, 2014)

Earth and Sea was one of those boxes that I bought immediately because I just knew it would be awesome - and it was!  One of my favorite products was a surprise to me - the DewyTree Mineral Air Fix Powder Loose Powder SPF 27.  I also have the Sunkill powder SPF from a much earlier box, but the formula is not as good - more chalky, a little glittery and I am grossed out by using the puff on my face with no way of cleaning it.  So I only use the Sun kill on my body (which is actually a great way to make sure you have sun protection when you don't want to slather on the liquid stuff).

BUT!  The DewyTree powder is not only adorable - good size, cute little mirror on top - but the formula is fantastic.  it makes your skin so soft and smooth.  It also does a great job of covering shine without looking thick and powdery.  The best thing is though, it comes with a replacement puff so I can use it to my heart's content and then chuck the top when it starts to gross me out.


----------



## blinded (Sep 19, 2014)

I tried the Dewytree powder today too and was surprised by how much I liked it. I may have gotten a bit carried away because I was having too much fun puffing it on my face. I also accidentally ended up getting some in my mouth and it sort of left a sweet taste not that I would recommend eating it. I really like the Dewytree products I've tried and wish it was easier to buy them.


----------



## engawa (Sep 21, 2014)

^ I just tried a Dewytree mask yesterday (the Ceramide nutrition one) and was blown away by it. Never had such amazing results from a mask! Definitely going to keep a lookout for more of their products. The powder sounds awesome too!

I'm really liking the i belivyu Vitamin Powder wash from Luckybox 9. I thought it was really gimmicky when I first got it but it's actually really fun to use! It lathers and foams up really rich and leaves my skin feeling clean (I do double cleanse though) but hydrated and soft. It also smells really good~  :wub:


----------



## Kait1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

engawa said:


> I'm really liking the i belivyu Vitamin Powder wash from Luckybox 9. I thought it was really gimmicky when I first got it but it's actually really fun to use! It lathers and foams up really rich and leaves my skin feeling clean (I do double cleanse though) but hydrated and soft. It also smells really good~ :wub:


I use mine almost everyday! I love it. I have 3 tube of it because I stocked up when the Memeshop had it on sale (plus had to get to the free shipping amount lol)

I also tried the sleeping pack from the Tea box last night. It was an odd gel consistency out of the tube but went on really well and absorbed pretty quickly when you consider that using the Korean method I already had like 5 other levels of hydration going on.


----------



## veritazy (Sep 23, 2014)

*Blithe patting water pack*

Seriously one of the best stuff I have gotten from memebox. I made it into a mist and used it every night. It is like a mask essence slash facial oil kind of thing. Mine was the green tea one and smells alot like tea tree. Fab!

*MaRait Evas perfume in Baies Noires*

Another precious item I would gladly swap for. Smells light, floral and rare. I have never liked a perfume anyone gives me because I am specific with those, but this one I would use daily. Want more!!!


----------



## flushblush (Sep 29, 2014)

Recently tried a mini glut of Meme products!

*Sally's Box Cherry Blossom Hand Mask* (Floral Scentbox) - I LOVED THESE and I want more!! The instructions said to cut along the dotted line between the gloves, but they were perforated so I could just pull them apart; I appreciated not having to use scissors. I popped them on while watching a movie with my hubby and while he didn't like the smell, I loooooved it and kept huffing my hands. After 15 minutes, I removed the gloves and massaged the essence into my hands. It took a long time to absorb, but was really pleasant and soothing to do during the movie (and smelled SO GOOD). I was left with baby-soft &amp; smooth hands, and the effects lasted into the next day. I'm unsure how this would work with hardcore winter-ravaged hands, however.

*Sally's Box Friendly Berry Berry Lip Patch *(Cute Wishlist 2) - The instructions on this were confusing, as they made it sound like there would be separate patches for your upper and lower lips, but it was one piece. I thought maybe I was supposed to pull it apart at the lipline, but I just ended up tearing a random hole in the mask. Light, barely-there berry scent. Not uncomfortable to wear. Did absolutely nothing for my lips.

*Eva's Rosemine Hand Cream in Hesperides* (Cute Wishlist 2) - Pretty tube, pleasant &amp; light floral scent that fades quickly, fast-absorbing, non-greasy, nicely hydrating. Approved!

*Pure Smile Jewelry Scrub in Topaz* (Sweet Shop) - KILL IT WITH FIRE. I would describe the scent as "top note of stale perfume circa 1977, with a base note of mystery medical ointment from your grandpa's bathroom cabinet." It's not "glittery" as the description would suggest (thank god), but the scrub granules are few and far between. Imagine if someone dropped just the tiniest pinch of sand in your body wash. This did absolutely nothing for my skin besides scent it horribly; I will probably throw it away - and I hate disposing of unused product.

*Saint Peau Collagen Pudding Sleeping Pack* (Cute Wishlist 2) - This is my first sleeping pack and first collagen product, plus I have only tried this once and need to test it further, so these are my first impressions: Nice packaging with a hygienic spatula included. Unappealing brownish gray in color. Texture is not pudding-like as expected, but more like Jello. The scent is a refreshing grapefruit, which I found pleasant until I tried to sleep - citrus scents are way too energizing for bedtime. It was really strange trying to sleep with goop on my face, but it was cooling and soothing. I rinsed it off in the morning and was left with nicely hydrated and supple skin, though I did have some new bumps (which might be the fault of my oil cleanser - that's why I need to do some more testing).


----------



## candes (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got the Honey #53 today, and I have to admit that I can't see where this Memebox excitement comes from. I was really excited about trying this and maybe even experiencing some, "Korean Magic". Like maybe they have some ancient asian secrets, ya know?

It takes forever to get a box. You order it in say August, it ships in Septemeber, and you get it in October. Tracking was a complete failure. It shows my boxes last stop was in Korea on Sept. 23.

The product quality overall is poor. If I was a teenager,I would be thrilled to get this.

ADDED LATER......

Last night I used the conditioner and thought wow, this is a nice light one and I like it.  Maybe there is ONE DECENT product in this box after all.  Woke up and was like, why is my hair still wet? 

Not wet....  So now I have to wash it again before I dye it like planned.  Heck before I can even go out to the store to buy the dye.  May need to use my husbands cheap but strong shampoo.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 3, 2014)

I think we can all empathize with the shipping woes.  Although, to be fair, buying anything from Korea takes forever.  I do hate that they've started to use registered mail though - even slower and now my poor mailman has to have me sign for everything. 

Anyway, I got Honey 2, and while it's not the best box I've ever gotten by far, I'm pretty happy with it - I'm loving the massage cream and the peel off mask.  What makes you say that the products are poor quality, if you haven't gotten a chance to use them for a while?  Do you think the packaging just looks cheap?  I've had lots of big surprises with memebox loving products that didn't look fantastic.  I've even discovered whole brands that work fantastically for my skin - Tosowoong, for one - I've loved everything I've gotten from that brand.  Maybe memebox isn't for you, but maybe you just haven't given the products a chance.

ETA: That's not to say there aren't major misses along the way.  I got the Night Care superbox and traded every single thing in it.  Really wasn't my style.  So it sounds like this was your big miss, it's a shame it was your first box!


----------



## tacitus (Oct 4, 2014)

Tosowoong is wonderful for my skin too.

Currently, I have on regular rotation the *Tosowoong Time Shift Toner* from Fermented 2 and the *Tosowoong Deep Pore Cleanser* from Pore Care 2. The toner is lovey and soothing, I like to use it at night. The cleanser is really good too. It tingled a bit when I started to use it but only for a couple of days while I got used to it. Its made my pores really nice and clean, you can hardly notice them at all which is a really good improvement for me. Plus it doesn't leave my skin feeling stripped and tight like other pore cleansing products tend to.

Another product I've tried recently and love to bits is the *Chamos Acaci Pomegranate Anti-Wrinkle Cream *from the Pomegranate box. It is very light and smells and looks nice. It leaves my skin soft and clear and has become my HG night cream. I even bought a second pomegranate box as I figured everything else was freebies but I had to have more of the cream!

The *CNP Cosmetics Tone-Up Protection Sun* from Global 13 is the only sunscreen I have ever found which doesn't break me out. I'd honestly given up on the search and couldn't believe it when I found this product.

I also recently tried the *Shara Shara Charcoal Mask* from Earth &amp; Sea, but it wasn't my favourite mask. It felt scratchy on my skin and slipped around a bit. I didn't notice any improvement in my skin afterwards either, although that is probably because I got annoyed with it and took it off a lot sooner than I should have.


----------



## marliepanda (Oct 4, 2014)

raindrop said:


> Anyway, I got Honey 2, and while it's not the best box I've ever gotten by far, I'm pretty happy with it - I'm loving the massage cream and the peel off mask.  What makes you say that the products are poor quality, if you haven't gotten a chance to use them for a while?  Do you think the packaging just looks cheap?  I've had lots of big surprises with memebox loving products that didn't look fantastic.  I've even discovered whole brands that work fantastically for my skin - Tosowoong, for one - I've loved everything I've gotten from that brand.  Maybe memebox isn't for you, but maybe you just haven't given the products a chance.


I think Honey 2 is one of the best boxes there have been!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

candes said:


> Just got the Honey #53 today, and I have to admit that I can't see where this Memebox excitement comes from. I was really excited about trying this and maybe even experiencing some, "Korean Magic". Like maybe they have some ancient asian secrets, ya know?
> 
> It takes forever to get a box. You order it in say August, it ships in Septemeber, and you get it in October. Tracking was a complete failure. It shows my boxes last stop was in Korea on Sept. 23.
> 
> ...


I research the products before I judge them.  I found that the honey box #53 was a great box and I think better than the first honey box.

The only product I won't use is the pure smile lip treatment, but those who have used it, most of them find it to be a wonderful product for their lips.

Why do you think the product quality is poor?  I don't see it that way - the packaging is normal for tubes, all came nicely boxed.     I think the quality is much higher than ipsy, quite frankly and other USA based subs.  Plus the products are full sized, unlike birchbox or glossybox.

The shipping is no secret.   When you order the box, they do tell you it won't ship out until XX date.   If you select standard shipping, yes, it will take 2 weeks for an international package.    I haven't had issues with tracking not updating, but that isn't Memebox's fault - that is the fault of the carrier.

BTW - that wasn't a conditioner in the Honey Box - that was a treatment for dry hair and you are supposed to rinse it out after 5-10 minutes.   The card explained what it was.  That isn't the fault of the product, but how you used it.

There are some boxes that are very cheap (believe me, I got a couple like that) , but the honey box #53 is not one of them.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 4, 2014)

I like to the research the products too. That's how I found the pure smile Snail Hair Treatment - I didn't get that box, but everyone raved so I finally picked on up and it is the best conditioner I've ever used.

The only thing I actually actively dislike in Honey 2 is the hand cream - I can't stand the scent. I think it smells really plasticy and cheap. Luckily I don't use hand cream, so I was able to pawn it off pretty easily.

I just used the massage cream again last night because of this conversation, and I really think it's great! The stretchy quality is super weird (which I love) and it sinks in so beautifully. Love it.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 4, 2014)

raindrop said:


> I like to the research the products too. That's how I found the pure smile Snail Hair Treatment - I didn't get that box, but everyone raved so I finally picked on up and it is the best conditioner I've ever used.
> 
> The only thing I actually actively dislike in Honey 2 is the hand cream - I can't stand the scent. I think it smells really plasticy and cheap. Luckily I don't use hand cream, so I was able to pawn it off pretty easily.
> 
> I just used the massage cream again last night because of this conversation, and I really think it's great! The stretchy quality is super weird (which I love) and it sinks in so beautifully. Love it.


I love the hand cream!! lol


----------



## Robinssa (Oct 4, 2014)

I really like the Hope Girl 140 mascara. It doesn't smear and is easy to work with.


----------



## ChullBird (Oct 5, 2014)

I used the Arrahan peeling gel (I think from the oriental medicine box?) today. I got it in a swap recently and holy crap that stuff is awesome! My face started peeling right away and now it feels sososo smooth.

Pretty sure I'm going to be buying it when I run out.


----------



## bubu (Oct 5, 2014)

candes said:


> Just got the Honey #53 today, and I have to admit that I can't see where this Memebox excitement comes from. I was really excited about trying this and maybe even experiencing some, "Korean Magic". Like maybe they have some ancient asian secrets, ya know?
> 
> It takes forever to get a box. You order it in say August, it ships in Septemeber, and you get it in October. Tracking was a complete failure. It shows my boxes last stop was in Korea on Sept. 23.
> 
> ...


 
Memebox is the only beauty box service that has interested me. I have received 18 boxes since June and I'm waiting on 14 boxes from now to January 2015.
 
I love the variety, surprise, and exposure to unfamiliar brands. Quality skin care doesn't have to expensive. I care more about the ingredients and product efficacy than the price tag and packaging. I used to be a brand snob and I have tried nearly all department store/salon/spa brands. 
 
Having said that, I have received a few duds - namely Detox, K-Beauty Wrap Up, and Sweet Shop scent box - but for the most part I have received some great boxes: Skin Care, Cacao, Milk, Whole Grain 1&amp;2, Fermented 2, Daily Dose of Beauty, and Superfood.
 
I also ordered Honey #53 and the unboxing has impressed me so far. I'm most excited about the Honeybee Water Cream.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Oct 5, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I think Honey 2 is one of the best boxes there have been!


I feel this way too! The only product in the box that I won't use is the hair treatment only because I can't find the ingredients. I don't use sulfate or silicone in my hair so I have to know what's in it.


----------



## candes (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I research the products before I judge them.  I found that the honey box #53 was a great box and I think better than the first honey box.
> 
> The only product I won't use is the pure smile lip treatment, but those who have used it, most of them find it to be a wonderful product for their lips.
> 
> ...


Except for the lip stuff, I think everything is packaged absolutely beautiful. What's funny is that the most miraculous product ever made, was hidden on a bottom shelf of a drug store. And the box looked like something you would buy at a five and dime. Discontinued just recently, I suspect. But it was the sole reason I am 51 without a single wrinkle. It actually reversed the starts of wrinkles over 10 years ago when I started using it. My skin looks better now than when I was 40.

My research and review is based on how the products perform on my body, not what is in it. I tend to shy away from products heavy with alcohol, such as the peeling mask, since it damages skin. My preference, that's all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You know everyone raves about the Sonya Dakar Flash facial. But for me, it makes my face look like a dry wrinkled dish rag. Amazingly the Sara Mcnamara Hydroactive Microderm makes my skin breathtakingly radiant! What I am getting at is that everyones skin is different.

Now for the hair treatment, I read the card. Nothing difficult about that. So I suppose I used that right or do you have pictures of me doing something illegal with it? LOL....


----------



## memeaddicted (Oct 6, 2014)

@@candes now you have to tell me about your secret product lol!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

candes said:


> Except for the lip stuff, I think everything is packaged absolutely beautiful. What's funny is that the most miraculous product ever made, was hidden on a bottom shelf of a drug store. And the box looked like something you would buy at a five and dime. Discontinued just recently, I suspect. But it was the sole reason I am 51 without a single wrinkle. It actually reversed the starts of wrinkles over 10 years ago when I started using it. My skin looks better now than when I was 40.
> 
> My research and review is based on how the products perform on my body, not what is in it. I tend to shy away from products heavy with alcohol, such as the peeling mask, since it damages skin. My preference, that's all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


you said your hair was still "wet" - I had assumed you left it in as a leave in conditioner.   Did you not rinse out completely after 5-10 minutes?  You had said it was a conditioner, which is isn't -  that is why I said that - it is a hair treatment that is supposed to be rinsed out completely after 5-10 minutes. I apologize if I offended you, but your comment did read like it had been applied as a leave in conditioner.

everyone's skin is different, that said - your original comment wasn't based on your skin, you were blasting the whole box as being not quality.   It wasn't that it wasn't quality items, but it was based on ingredients and personal preferences.  Which is fine, but your original comment didn't clarify that and it was confusing why you thought it was not a "quality" box.  It actually is a quality box, but you have personal preferences that makes it unusable for you.

Since you said that "My research and review is based on how the products perform on my body", did you try all of the products before making the judgement that it was not a "quality box"?  Just curious, because you only mentioned the leave in treatment (which you called a conditioner)  What other products from the Honey box did you try, do you mind sharing your results with those products?

I have purchased and reviewed many boxes from memebox and I can tell the difference between an item that is not suited for me but it is a good product for those whose skin/hair type it would be applicable vs a completely horrid product.  There are some ingredients I don't use either, but that is a personal preference and not necessarily an indication of the product itself.  I would not condemn an item because I personally didn't like an ingredient - it might be a product that is fine for someone else.

I think that is the difference - memebox doesn't sound like it would work for you, because it is a mystery box - you will get items that aren't suited for your skin/hair type - and again, that isn't the fault of memebox.    All mystery boxes work that way.  You might be better off just purchasing items that interest you.  

I am not overly picky - I am also pretty wrinkle free at my age (which is close to yours) except around my eyes, as I used to sail a lot on the ocean when I lived by it.  But I am more adventurous with my skin care, so memebox is fun for me!

I have used from the honey box


the peeling gel (I don't have issues with the alcohol) and it works fine on my oily skin to help clean out the "gunk" on my face and tighten up pores.   It does remind me of Honey, Take it Off mask that we got in ipsy and I really liked that
hand cream - love this!  I enjoy the scent and it is in my purse - I have used other honey hand creams and this is a nice one for me
massage cream - it leaves my skin smooth and hydrated.  I use it before I go to bed at night and this is a one of my favorites right now.
the honey mask - it is a facial sheet mask.  I have so many of them, they really do not stand out right now!! lol

the snail lip product I gave away as well as the hair treatment,as I do not have dry or damaged hair.

I have not used the waterdrop yet as I have other products to get to yet, but my swatches of it give me high hopes for it!


----------



## candes (Oct 6, 2014)

memeaddicted said:


> @@candes now you have to tell me about your secret product lol!


Unfortunately, I suspect it is too late. Those who used it loved it, but sometimes being a secret is counter productive.

Perlabella Hyaluronic acid. Takes about a month to start working. As time went by, your skin improved more and more every month until you reached a standstill, but alas a good place to be.

My skin is starting to look a little unhappy without my Perlaella the last month. I can't find a suitable replacement.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

@@biancardi, did you use the massage cream from the honey box as a sleeping pack/mask?  I don't know why the instructions on the product card seem confusing to me...I guess I can't get past it being called a "massage cream", which to me sounds like a body product.  Otherwise, I have tried everything in the box and am very pleased with everything.  The manuka honey hair treatment made my hair so soft and bouncy this morning, and I usually have trouble with such products weighing my hair down or making it extremely greasy.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> @@biancardi, did you use the massage cream from the honey box as a sleeping pack/mask?  I don't know why the instructions on the product card seem confusing to me...I guess I can't get past it being called a "massage cream", which to me sounds like a body product.  Otherwise, I have tried everything in the box and am very pleased with everything.  The manuka honey hair treatment made my hair so soft and bouncy this morning, and I usually have trouble with such products weighing my hair down or making it extremely greasy.


@@Andi B, yes, I did!  The card did state to use it at the end of your evening  skin care routine and that it can be used as a sleeping pack.  It isn't a wash off product. It was confusing to me too!!

how do you like the waterdrop?  That is on my "products to try very soon" list


----------



## Andi B (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @@Andi B, yes, I did!  The card did state to use it at the end of your evening  skin care routine and that it can be used as a sleeping pack.  It isn't a wash off product. It was confusing to me too!!
> 
> how do you like the waterdrop?  That is on my "products to try very soon" list


I really like the waterdrop as a nice lightweight moisturizer.  The consistency kind of reminds me of the SNT Goddess/Sebum Control moisturizer.  I think I would have used this product more in the summertime though, as my dry/combination skin seems to want a richer moisturizer right now.   Maybe I'll use the waterdrop on the nights that I use the massage cream...that might be a good balance for my skin!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I really like the waterdrop as a nice lightweight moisturizer.  The consistency kind of reminds me of the SNT Goddess/Sebum Control moisturizer.  I think I would have used this product more in the summertime though, as my dry/combination skin seems to want a richer moisturizer right now.   Maybe I'll use the waterdrop on the nights that I use the massage cream...that might be a good balance for my skin!


thank you for that review!  I love the SNT goddess moisturizer, so I think this will be perfect for me!

thank you


----------



## seachange (Oct 6, 2014)

I've opened the SN T Goddess cream last week, really like the jelly consistency, but the instructions on the card are a bit confusing - to use it on clean skin - does this mean before essence and serum? Or this is a 3 in 1 product to replace all of them?


----------



## biancardi (Oct 6, 2014)

seachange said:


> I've opened the SN T Goddess cream last week, really like the jelly consistency, but the instructions on the card are a bit confusing - to use it on clean skin - does this mean before essence and serum? Or this is a 3 in 1 product to replace all of them?


I use it after the essence and serum.  I don't view it as a 3 in 1 product...


----------



## seachange (Oct 6, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I use it after the essence and serum.  I don't view it as a 3 in 1 product...


Thanks, biancardi, memebox instructions are so confusing sometimes....


----------



## Andi B (Oct 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> thank you for that review!  I love the SNT goddess moisturizer, so I think this will be perfect for me!
> 
> thank you


Just wanted to report back that I tried the honey waterdrop moisturizer and the massage cream last night, and OMG my face is sooo clear and soft this morning....like buttah!  I was a little worried about the stickiness of the massage cream, thinking it might cause breakouts, but that wasn't the case!

Well, my awesome results could also be partially caused by using the Dewytree Snail Vitalizing sheet mask and the Elizavecca Milky Piggy Carbonated Clay mask last night too...ooops...that might have been overkill!  Amazingly, I didn't have any breakouts after overdosing on Korean skincare.

Seriously, I can't stop touching my face today....now, that might cause some new breakouts if I don't stop!


----------



## rubelet (Oct 8, 2014)

I finally opened my Hope Girl Wonder Magic mascara. It's a really lovely product! Very happy with it.


----------



## BlackMagwitch (Oct 15, 2014)

Tosowoong, for one - I've loved everything I've gotten from that brand.  Maybe memebox isn't for you, but maybe you just haven't given the products a chance.

Hello... I just joined the MEMEBOX cultl and waiting for my first delivery *squeeeee!*

Based on some reccomendations here, I looked at some of the Tosowoong items and they are currently selling something called Osory Oil Toner, Monster Cream The White, a CC cream, and something called an Enzyme Powder wash among other things. (I'm very interested in trying some kind of enzyme wash if anyone has experience with these). I think someone also mentioned the Tosowoong Aloe Mask??

Can I ask you ladies and gents to weigh in on Tosowoong? I'm totally intrigued.

Cheers!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

@BlackMagwitch  I really like Tosowoong a lot.  I have received their timeshift toner and essence and love them both, their eyeliners (makeon brand) and they are just really fantastic.  I also got their HD finishing powder, which I think is on par with MUFE HD powder.  Also their eye patches, which I don't have issues with (it has caffeine in them) but there are some sensitivity issues to look out for.

A lot of ladies here like the Tosowoong brand


----------



## raindrop (Oct 15, 2014)

BlackMagwitch said:


> I looked at some of the Tosowoong items and they are currently selling something called Osory Oil Toner, Monster Cream The White, a CC cream, and something called an Enzyme Powder wash among other things. (I'm very interested in trying some kind of enzyme wash if anyone has experience with these). I think someone also mentioned the Tosowoong Aloe Mask??
> 
> Can I ask you ladies and gents to weigh in on Tosowoong? I'm totally intrigued.
> 
> Cheers!


I haven't' tried any of those - but I second biancardi.  I've tried the Timeshift toner (love), the makeon liners (super love), the Super Aqua Cooling Gel (like, but will probably really love it for summer.  It's definitely the nicest gel moisturizer I've ever tried).  i also have the Deep Cleansing foam, but I haven't gotten to it yet.  I would love to try more, but they aren't exactly cheap, so for now I just hope to get more in my memeboxes.  

I have a feeling that eventually my memelove will fade, and then I will be spending my money on my fav brands like Tosowoong instead.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 15, 2014)

@raindrop  I use the aqua gel as a sleep pack  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and the cleansing foam is really good too - I think Tosowoong is one of those brands I won't get tired of seeing in my memeboxes...

of course, the name makes me smile when I say it out loud...


----------



## raindrop (Oct 15, 2014)

@@biancardi - lol, I know!  I'm probably butchering the pronunciation, but I think that's half the fun of saying it.  I hadn't tried the gel as a sleep pack yet - I'll do that, thanks for the tip!

I'm *still* using the caviar cleansing oil that I got back in Global #8! It's finally almost gone, but damn do I have some cleansers to work through.


----------



## Andi B (Oct 15, 2014)

I wasn't expecting this, but I really love the Rappol (?) Cream from the Yogurt Box.  I didn't realize it was basically a moisturizer for sensitive skin, due to the huge container (not sure what I thought it was at first). I have used it day and night for the last few days, and my skin seems to love it! Perfectly smooth &amp; moisturized without any irritation or oiliness...yay!

I also used the Kerasys shampoo from Global #10 (my new fave!) along with the Mise en Scene treatment oil from Global #15 and the Boutique Bebe mist from the Rapunzel box this morning, and I am having an awesome hair day!


----------



## blinded (Oct 16, 2014)

I also like all the Tosowoong items I've gotten. Right now I'm using the AC foam cleaner, Timeshift emulsion and a body scrub. Saving the aqua gel for summer. They just all feel like quality products and I really like the simple packaging/bottles. They just look like quality products before you even get a chance to try them.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 16, 2014)

Andi B said:


> I wasn't expecting this, but I really love the Rappol (?) Cream from the Yogurt Box.  I didn't realize it was basically a moisturizer for sensitive skin, due to the huge container (not sure what I thought it was at first). I have used it day and night for the last few days, and my skin seems to love it! Perfectly smooth &amp; moisturized without any irritation or oiliness...yay!


same here!  I wasn't expecting to like it and it is really nice.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 16, 2014)

I've tried some new products lately from Memebox. So thought i'd share my opinion ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*The Herb Story Foot Scrub* *(scrub 1)*: It has a nice minty smell and quite a thin consistency that I like. It doesn't have the biggest scrub grains but still leaves my feet soft and more moisturized after I scrub, Really been loving this one!
*Tosowoong Body Scrub Wash* *(scrub 1):* This exfoliates really well without leaving a greasy film behind. Hate when body scrubs does that, so this is a god-send for me! Love the nutty-ish smell too!
*Seatree Syn Ake Essence (omg 2):* My skin has gone through alot of breakouts lately and since I started using this my skin has cleared up LOTS. I'm almost halfway done with it, which is a shame - cause I really like it..
*Secret Stargirl Lashes (from several boxes):* I have three different styles of these now, and tried all of them. I use lashes almost daily so I'm very picky about my eyelashes, but these are awesome. They hold up well so you can re-use them and they look good on! The band isn't as thin as I would prefer, but it doesn't bother me too much.
*Insobeau Cleansing Water (pinkoholic)*: I've been wanting a cleansing water in a memebox for ages - and this one is amazing! Actually the best cleansing water I've tried (and I've tried alot of high end such as Caudalie etc aswell). Not to fond of the smell though.
*Witch's Pouch Blusher (from f/w makeup):* This reminds me of NARS orgasm only it doesn't have the tiny sparkles in it as Orgasm does. It's a super pretty "everyday" kinda blush and it goes with pretty much any look! 
*Pure Lemon/Blueberry Overnight Mask (koreas most wanted1)*: First of all, the scent - it's a reason of it's own to use it. I cannot describe the scent, but it's just amaaazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It doesn't sink in as fast as say Laneige sleeping pack does, but after 5-8 min it's gone. The morning after I wake up with glowy and really soft skin. I love this to bits!
*The Yeon Fruity Swirl Balm (cute wishlist2):* I have this in number 3 which smells like kiwi. It's a nice lipbalm that feels good on the lips, but as far as moisturizing goes - it doesn't do much. But because it smells and tastes nice I'm going to be a good girl and use it up!


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 17, 2014)

So far from memebox my favourites have been the recipe spray essence water, the glory vegan lacquer (this really surprised me as in the bottle it looked awful), recipe vita essence and the secret nature volcanic ash pore pack.

Things I've not liked:

Kokostar ponytail pack

Tonymoly smile patch

Ryo anti hair loss treatment (I don't care if this works and actually gives thicker hair - it smells like old ladies!!!)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

@@northtosouth

you cannot post your blog link here.  you can embed it in your signature.  MUT asks that folks need to post their reviews here, not tell them to go to their blog.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 17, 2014)

ok, I will edit it into signature when I finally have editing privileges - thanks! I hadn't realised cos I usually just lurk here.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> ok, I will edit it into signature when I finally have editing privileges - thanks! I hadn't realised cos I usually just lurk here.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yeah, you cannot even mention, "hey, read my  review about XYZ  in my blog" either.  I have cut and pasted whole reviews from my blog to this forum.


----------



## raindrop (Oct 17, 2014)

Just super quick - I wanted to sing the praises of the Mise en scene Perfect Serum.  I'm not much for hair products in my boxes, but this was super amazing - don't toss it if you got global 15 and were pissed about the 2 mise en scene products like I was.  There are pics on my link below if you want to see.


----------



## Queenofstars (Oct 17, 2014)

So sad I just finished my second bottle of *Kerasys Shampoo*. I know it says it has SLS in it but it still makes my hair so soft. It smells good, it cleans well. I love it so much. Now I'm gonna have to buy a full size somewhere. Perhaps the memefairies will shine upon me and put it in Lucky 10.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and I also love both of the *mise en scene products *from Global #15. I like the treatment more than the serum. I have badly damaged and very tangly hair. A bit of this treatment is almost as good as my HG condtioner. The serum is nice but as I said, I have badly damaged hair. It makes it feel softer but doesn't change the appearance of my frizzles.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 22, 2014)

More quick thoughts:

*The Skin House Dr. Clear Magic Toner*: I thought this could be good as an occasional product to control excess oil/hormonal breakouts (I normally use the recipe spray essence water - total HG product for me). Note the second ingredient is alcohol so this may be way too harsh for some people- it does have a lot of other good stuff in there too (tea tree etc).

I found this product very strong and it gave me some blotchiness (but did control oil as promised). I probably used waaay too much because I was making a gif for my blog (don't ask!) and I also have Retin-A as a part of my routine - next time I will use this more sparingly. If your skin is quite resistant and oily I think it could work well.

*Hope Girl Tinted Balm* in Love Peach: I know Hope Girl (and this balm in particular) shows up way too much but it's quite nice really, lovely scent, good consistency, you can build the colour up quite well and it's not sticky.

*Esthe Shower Cologne* in Floral Dream: Another maligned product but I do quite like this applied on still-damp skin - the scent is subtle but lasts a long time and when it settles down it doesn't smell so drugstore. Not saying I'd buy it but i'll certainly use the one I have.

*Innerface serum* (from Zero Cosmetics): Really good consistency, almost feels like a primer - but it surely can't have silicones in it? Hope my skin gets on with it ok as I really like the feel of the product.

*Sally's hydrogel masks*: Best sheet masks I've tried.

*Ostheque Zsole dual sunscreen*: Really good light sunscreen! I find it hard to believe that this actually offers protection? No white cast whatsoever. The 'dual' function is totally pointless though.

*illi Total Aging oil and foam cleansers*: Love these and will repurchase in full size. Wish the mini kit would show up again in a box.

*Rire lip manicure*: Great lasting power though it's very harsh at first - unforgiving if you're not wearing full foundation etc.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 28, 2014)

More thoughts:

*Ddung foaming cleansing cream (Milky) from MCW3*: This is pretty harsh, drying, and stings the eyes - it does leave your face very clean but I don't think the ingredients are particularly kind. And the face is just freaky.

*Beauty People Eyeliners*: I can see why everyone loves these - the glimmer bronze has become a staple for me.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 29, 2014)

*Ddung Family Cleansing Foam in Milky* - my first impressions on this were great: it smells deliciously of yogurt and is super rich and creamy, so it feels really nice to massage my face with. However, after 1.5 weeks of use, I've come to accept that it's too drying for me, which is a pity because it smells _so_ nice! I'm not sure if I should keep using it or toss the rest.

*Vella Neck Tight Cream* - Gave me an allergic reaction. It's super duper fragrant (not a bad scent, just strong); and made my neck very soft, smooth, and zit-free; but not worth the intense, blotchy red itchiness!


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 30, 2014)

flushblush, I think I might keep the rest of mine to use on body, I've been using mine for a bit now and it is much harsher than I prefer.


----------



## flushblush (Oct 30, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> flushblush, I think I might keep the rest of mine to use on body, I've been using mine for a bit now and it is much harsher than I prefer.


That's a great idea, @@northtosouth! I might try that. By the way, @ confirmed that the ph level of the cleanser is 7.5, which explains the harshness.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

I think it must have a lot of SLS in it as well, it feels stripping. I get a bit worried with stripping cleansers that they will just send my skin into overdrive to replace the lost oil...dunno whether this is a valid concern because I put toner and essence on immediately after using cleanser...


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

*Duft &amp; Doft Lime Detox Hand Cream (vitamin care or detox (?):* Average hand cream at the best, and the smell is so overpowering, atleast to me. Will try and use it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Ladykin Broccoli Toner (superfood)*: This is just a lovely toner. Feeld good on the skin and is very moisturizing.Has a subtle and nice scent too!
*Happy bath Rose Shower Gel (rose scentbox):* Almost smell like the Morrocan rose series from REN which I adore. It smells of fresh roses and the scent lingers quite a while. Soon done with it which is a shame..
*Tonymoly Tattoo Eyebrow Pencil (kstyle 3):* This has a super fine tip which makes it so easy to draw those fine "hair's" onto the brow. Lasts for a couple days if you don't remove it - which I always do. Would almost consider this my new HG brow product in conjuction with the Dipbrow pomade from ABH.


----------



## northtosouth (Oct 31, 2014)

A lot of people like that tonymoly brow product it seems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Theblondeangel (Oct 31, 2014)

northtosouth said:


> A lot of people like that tonymoly brow product it seems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You tried it too?

It really is amazing.. Looks so natural too!!


----------



## ChullBird (Nov 2, 2014)

I LOVE the Tony Moly brow tattoo marker. I was so nervous to try it because markers are typically too harsh, but this isn't at all, and blends out really well if you use a spooley brush. I use it every day now, and I'm definitely going to repurchase. I still use the anastasia brow wiz, but I use the brow marker to draw hairs where I don't have any. It looks way more natural than just the brow wiz alone.


----------



## myendeavors (Nov 6, 2014)

*Dewytree Aqua Collagen Peptide Sleeping Mask* - I didn't like this sleeping mask at all. While it did make my skin feel more hydrated, it broke me out like crazy! It also had a small burning sensation when you apply it on, so avoid putting it near the eye area.


----------



## blinded (Nov 6, 2014)

Theblondeangel said:


> *Duft &amp; Doft Lime Detox Hand Cream (vitamin care or detox (?):* Average hand cream at the best, and the smell is so overpowering, atleast to me. Will try and use it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love the smell of the hand cream. The cream itself isn't anything special, and I won't rebuy it, but after I use it I find myself smelling my hands. Sort of creepy, I guess. 

*7 Dais Medi Anti-blemish Serum- *I think this is my new go to acne product. I use it more like a spot treatment than an all over serum because my breakouts tend to occur only in certain spots. Since I started using it the red marks from old breakouts have faded considerably, and it stopped what felt like a large spot brewing under my skin before it came to the surface. The fermented smell can be a bit unpleasant but it doesn't linger. It can be a bit drying on my skin, so I make sure I use something super moisturizing over top of it.


----------



## ievutuce (Nov 6, 2014)

Shrink Lifting Rpro- Elizavecca Milky Piggy (global 16)- I just tried this. To be honest I am not a hug fan. Since it has caffeine and mandarine extracts it should be a tightening cream also. Therefore I tried this on my legs, and I'm not sure whether its the fact that its chilly in london or whether its the cream, but it is extremely cooling. In a almost painful/unfocomfortable way. So ladies beware, use in very small quantities.


----------



## Zaralis (Nov 19, 2014)

candes said:


> Just got the Honey #53 today, and I have to admit that I can't see where this Memebox excitement comes from. I was really excited about trying this and maybe even experiencing some, "Korean Magic". Like maybe they have some ancient asian secrets, ya know?
> 
> It takes forever to get a box. You order it in say August, it ships in Septemeber, and you get it in October. Tracking was a complete failure. It shows my boxes last stop was in Korea on Sept. 23.
> 
> ...



 I can't work out what went wrong with the hair treatment, I used it today and my hair feels better than it usually does, and that saying something because I use a full Kerastase routine and it's bleached to the point where it's white so it can take pastel colours.

When my mum touched my hair she asked if there was enough for her to try it.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 19, 2014)

ievutuce said:


> Shrink Lifting Rpro- Elizavecca Milky Piggy (global 16)- I just tried this. To be honest I am not a hug fan. Since it has caffeine and mandarine extracts it should be a tightening cream also. Therefore I tried this on my legs, and I'm not sure whether its the fact that its chilly in london or whether its the cream, but it is extremely cooling. In a almost painful/unfocomfortable way. So ladies beware, use in very small quantities.


I must have fat calves because I didn't experience any painful or uncomfortable feeling.   It is really great for me, as I do walk a lot and my legs get so tired sometimes.   I actually slather it on!!


----------



## athy (Nov 23, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I must have fat calves because I didn't experience any painful or uncomfortable feeling.   It is really great for me, as I do walk a lot and my legs get so tired sometimes.   I actually slather it on!!


After reading your review I got curious so I tried it - it indeed is very cooling like @@ievutuce mentioned! I double checked the instructions to see if I was meant to wash it off and apparently I'm not... Does this sensation go away? xD

Also the steps on the website are confusing... Maybe I didn't spend long enough on each step? It was one minute one step or is the clock icon not meant to be indicating anything?

Eek.. xD 

In terms of reviewing this product... I don't feel like this did anything but mainly because I wasn't sure if I was using it correctly in the first place... =x


----------



## biancardi (Nov 23, 2014)

athy said:


> After reading your review I got curious so I tried it - it indeed is very cooling like @@ievutuce mentioned! I double checked the instructions to see if I was meant to wash it off and apparently I'm not... Does this sensation go away? xD
> 
> Also the steps on the website are confusing... Maybe I didn't spend long enough on each step? It was one minute one step or is the clock icon not meant to be indicating anything?
> 
> ...


hi @@athy - I didn't really follow the instructions exactly.  I just massaged this cream into my legs and then my feet (around the arches) I spend a few minutes massaging it into my skin.  The cooling effect does wear off after a while for me, but around 10 - 15 minutes or so.  The relief on my legs lasts longer.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 25, 2014)

The Rappol cream from one of the boxes has been a life saver for my daughter whose eczema flares up in winter. She's used it for a few days all over her body and her skin is calm and not itchy anymore! Not even her RX cortisone has helped this much and it's light and sinks right in vs. the heavy greasy cortisone cream! Great stuff!


----------



## TonyaBeans (Dec 1, 2014)

So, I just tossed 2 items from my Skinfood box after 2 weeks of use:

*Skinfood Egg White Pore Meringue Foam:* It dried out my naturally oily skin to the point where putting on anything moisturizing afterwards burned. I thought maybe it was the Tomato Whitening Toner, but after 3 days of switching out the cleanser, the skin on my face has stopped hurting.

*Skinfood Choco Eyebrow Powder Cake:* I love my eyebrows, I do them everyday regardless of whether I put on any other makeup. This product was absolute junk. The powder is wayyy too powdery and the brush is too thick and firm, which makes for a very messy application. I looked like Bert the first time I used it. Even with my own eyebrow brush, it wasn't much better. The powder didn't provide enough coverage, but still managed to make a mess.

So far I haven't found a K-beauty eyebrow powder that I can use for everyday natural brows. I was hopping to switch out my Benefit Browzings for something more affordable, but alas, it is not to be. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## northtosouth (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't tried that cleanser yet but I really want to like it... Eep! I've heard the ph is really high though. I wonder if rebalancing immediately with acid toner would help?


----------



## Geek (Dec 1, 2014)

Pls don't forget to use our REAL Product review center to also write product reviews!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 2, 2014)

@@TonyaBeans Actually yes. Missha's style eye brow pencil is AMAZING!

I highly reco it.


----------



## WillowCat (Dec 10, 2014)

Can anyone who got the Cleanse &amp; Tone give me a review of the Ginkgo wipes? I really want to save them for a festival in the summer, but I've come across some really rubbish wipes in my time so I don't want to be stuck in a field with something that dosent work. Does it get your eye makeup off? Does your face feel clean after?


----------



## bookwormphotographer (Jan 3, 2015)

I've been using the Na. 8 Outbath Treament for a couple of weeks and it has worked wonders for my hair.  The first time I tried it, I left it in overnight and planned on washing it out the next morning because I was sure it would be too heavy.  It makes my hair so soft and shiny.  As a point of reference, my hair is long, fine and thick and I have low lights put in to cover/camouflage the "sparkles" that keep multiplying.  Have any of you ladies tried it?  Do you prefer any other products we've received from Memebox?  I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the products I have and it's my mission to use the items or gift them to friends and family.

edited for typo   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 4, 2015)

As I mentioned on the main Memebox thread about the skinfood masks (thermal, glacier &amp; deep sea), I have finally reviewed Skinfood's Water Series Masks - Thermal, Glacier and Deep Sea  - pics and comments in the spoiler tag as it is long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Once Skinfood is added as a brand in the review section, I will cross post my review there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've requested that Skinfood be added
 



Spoiler



 
A couple of months ago, I purchased Skinfood’s *Thermal Water Cotton Facial Sheet* masks without really knowing what they really were ~ they just sounded cool.    In the past few weeks, I have rounded out my Skinfood Water Collection with their Glacier and Deep Sea Water Hydo-Gel masks and I am going to review all three of them here.
 
 



 
First, can I mention how I love the packaging?  I love water and the mask package shows 3 beautiful watery scenes ~ from the earth toned heated volcanic waters in Thermal,  icy and deep blue Arctic region in Glacier and the beautiful teal and green tropical aquatic life in Deep Sea.   I know this is a simple thing, but the aesthetics appeal to me greatly.
 
 

 

*   *​ 

_*Thermal Water Story*__*:  Since ancient times people bathed in water from hot springs to relieve fatigue and softens skin.  A cotton sheet mask that hydrates and softens skin with thermal water in a rich, moisturizing serum. * _

The first mask I purchased is the *Thermal Water (Hydrating · Softening)* mask sheet and this is my only cotton one.  I actually prefer cotton sheet masks.    This mask is over-sized, for sure, and it is a thick cotton mask.   It has a faint scent, but nothing unpleasant.  This mask is drenched with the Thermal Water essence and I actually was able to keep this mask on for 40 minutes, even though the instructions stated 10-15 minutes and it still was not dry when I removed it!   

My face was very hydrated, soft and moisturized…and sticky with essence.  I had to pat in the essence and wait an additional 30 minutes before it was fully absorbed.   I didn’t do my research when I purchased this mask so I did a little bit of it afterwards.  The Skinfood Thermal Water mask is best suited for dry skin.   I have oily skin and so it this was a real moisture water bomb for me.   Not that I didn’t like it ~ I did.   However, I plan to save these masks for those days when my face is really parched ~ maybe after shoveling snow for hours, or when I am out in the sun all day long in the summer and my face needs that extra moisture.  I can recommend that if you have dry skin, you should try these out.  Again, I have the cotton masks, not the hydro-gel versions.  You can find these on *eBay* with an average price of about $2.00 ~ $4.00 apiece. I find it hard to believe that this mask only has four ingredients.   I think they just are displaying the key ingredients here..

_*Ingredients:* Hot Spring (spa) Water (250mg),  methylparaben , phenoxyethanol, triethanolamine_


 

*Back of mask package*​


 

 
 
 

 

*I *​
*Glacier water story: Pure glacier water is naturally alkali and enriched with oxygen, potassium, calcium, magnesium and other beneficial minerals.  A glacier water-infused cooling hydrogel mask keeps moisture into skin as it gradually melts over time.*

*Glacier Water (Toning · Soothing)* hydro-gel mask.   I purchased these next masks at the Memeshop and I didn’t pay attention that they were gel masks, otherwise, I may not have bought them there.  As I stated, I like one piece masks and most hydro-gel are two pieces.     I actually did my homework before I tried this mask on!!   The Glacier Water is for oily skin and sensitive skin, so this one should be perfect for me.

This actually had weaves in the material of the gel and was not that heavy with essence, in my opinion.   I was able to put the 2-piece mask on without issues and it fit nicely on my face ~ I have to say, Skinfood does make masks that actually fit my face with its high cheekbones and wide nose!   However, it does leave the outer sides of my face a bit exposed, which isn’t an issue with this mask, as I am not oily in that region.    This mask had no scent at all.  The usage states to keep the mask on your face for 20-30 minutes, which I did leave on for 30 minutes.  This is a very  refreshing, cooling without being watery or sticky, no greasy feeling, which is due to the sodium hyaluronate ~ an effective emollient.    This mask didn’t have as much essence compared to the Thermal mask, probably because it is a hydrogel mask and not a cotton one; also it is marketed as “lightweight moisture”.    My skin was moisturized without being shiny ~ almost matte.  I am quite pleased with this mask and think it is best suited for when my face feels really oily or in the summertime, as it is a very cooling mask.  I do not recommend this mask for those with dry skin, as I think it would not be that moisturizing for that skin type.   I purchased these at the USA *Memeshop *for $2.50 and you can also find them on eBay as well.

_*Ingredients*: water, glycerin, chondrus crispus (carrageenan), algin, agar, allantoin, butylene glycol, betaine, sodium hyaluronate, sorbitol, panthenol, arginine, water (glacier water), betula platyphylla japonica (Japanese white birch)  juice, mentha rotundifolia (apple mint) leaf extract, sodium acrylates/C10-30 alkyl acrylate crosspolymer, PEG-60 hydrogenated castor oil, fragrance, disodium EDTA, caprylhydroxamic acid, ethylhexlyglycerin, phenoxyethanol, potassium hydroxide_  

 



​ 

_*Deep Sea water story*:__ *Pure deep sea water is naturally cool and enriched with a myriad of minerals.  A deep sea water-infused cooling hydrogel mask helps purify and brighten skin as it gradually melts over time.*_


The last mask I tried is the *Deep Sea Water (Brightening)* hydrogel mask ~ this design on the package is my favorite!   I love the tropical waters and sea life.  This is a brightening mask and I am a bit obsessed with brightening products right now.  It is suitable for all skin types who wish to even and brighten their skin tone.   The fit of this mask is the same as the Glacier Water, a two piece hydrogel.  Now, I had mentioned that the fit doesn’t quite cover my outer regions of my face, and whereas that wasn’t an issue with the Glacier Mask, it is an issue with the Deep Sea Mask.  My sun damage is in that area ~ from those days where my cheeks were exposed to the sun and I have sun spots there.   That is the area I want to even out my skin tone.   There is no scent to the essence and I felt that this mask had more essence than the Glacier Water.  This is also a cooling mask, which I think is due to the hydrogel.

I do not feel that these hydrogel masks have the proper amount of essence that I am looking for in a mask.  My face was refreshed and looked more vibrant.  Does the mask “melt” into my skin?  I don’t think it did, but I did leave it on for 30 minutes ~ recommendation is 20 – 30 minutes ~ and when I removed the mask, it wasn’t as jelly like as it was when I put it on…So, I do think my skin did absorb quite a bit of the essence.   My skin is not sticky or tacky, no greasy feel afterwards.
I purchased these at the USA *Memeshop *for $2.50 and you can also find them on eBay as well.
 

_*Ingredients*: water, glycerin, chondrus crispus (carrageenan), algin, agar, allantoin, butylene glycol, betaine, sodium hyaluronate, sorbitol, panthenol, arginine, sea water, algae extract, nymphaea coerulea (blue water lily/blue lotus) flower extract,  sodium acrylates/C10-30 alkyl acrylate crosspolymer, PEG-60 hydrogenated castor oil, fragrance, disodium EDTA, caprylhydroxamic acid, ethylhexlyglycerin, phenoxyethanol, potassium hydroxide_ 

 
*Lesson learned* ~ I still do not care for hydrogel masks, even though these Skinfood hydrogels were much more “obedient” and didn’t slide around my face that much.    I have now purchased the cotton sheet masks in* Glacier Water* and* Deep Sea Water* on eBay, as I really want to compare the cotton ones next.   They should be similar to the hydrogel versions, but I am hoping that they have more essence and the mask fit will be similar to the Thermal one, for better coverage.  I will review them here again once I get them.  I want to try all three out because Skinfood makes a toner in the Thermal-Glacier-Deep Sea Water series.   I wish to pick the appropriate one, which will either be Glacier or Deep Sea and I need to really compare them in the cotton mask version to get a good feel of the essence.  
*In summary*


*Thermal Water*:  A water-moisture bomb.  If you have dry skin or just need to hydrate your skin quickly, this is the mask for you.
*Glacier Water*:  A cooling, refreshing mask for oily and sensitive skin types.  It will hydrate your skin without feeling sticky or greasy.
*Deep Sea Water:*  A brightening mask for all skin types who want to brighten and even out their skin tone.


----------



## Mahsa (Jan 6, 2015)

@@WillowCat I would use one at home and see if it works well for you before you take it to the festivals


----------

